# DIRECTV: TVApps - Issues/Discussion



## Doug Brott

Beginning at 4am ET on Friday, June 19 DIRECTV will be releasing the Public Beta of TVApps for DIRECTV receivers.

TVApps are applications from DIRECTV and third parties that bring more to your TV.

*Accessing the site*

To update the settings for TVApps on your receiver, simply click here. All DIRECTV Internet Connected receivers should be able to access TVApps by pressing {RIGHT ARROW} on the remote.

*Creating TVApps*

You can create your own TVApps. Simply access the Developers section at the bottom of the TVApps web page noted below.

*TVApps Website*: http://tvapps.directv.com

If you have any issues or simply want to discuss TVApps .. this is the place.

Enjoy!


----------



## Doug Brott

DIRECTV will open the website overnight tonight at approximately 4am ET.

Please be patient over the next week as DIRECTV works on improving the performance of the TVApps application.


----------



## Grentz

Sounds good, nice to hear it is progressing


----------



## neocharles

Is this for legitimate Internet-connected receivers, or even like, the H-2x series?


----------



## Doug Brott

neocharles said:


> Is this for legitimate Internet-connected receivers, or even like, the H-2x series?


Not the H20, but possibly the H21 & H23, yes.


----------



## neocharles

Doug Brott said:


> Not the H20, but possibly the H21 & H23, yes.


Is this a.. "the other place" discussion?


----------



## Drew2k

The H20 does not have an ethernet port, so it can not use TV Apps, as that requires internet connectivity.


----------



## mickcris

Still does not work on my home network with a Linksys router. I was hoping this would be fixed or at least have some kind of information on what settings to use on the router.


----------



## SteveHas

doesn't work on my networked HR20


----------



## sacalait

Well, I just set them up on the web site.

Now I have two things to rush home at 2 o'clock for.

TV Apps and the LSU/Arkansas game. :biggthump


----------



## tominvt

It's working for me now.


----------



## BubblePuppy

HR20-700
Linksys router and game adapter.

TVapps is working just fine. Very cool, looking forward to playing with it during the day.


----------



## itzme

I'm connected to the internet, I set up apps in the website, but right clicking does nothing.


----------



## loudo

Working great for me. We especially like the weather Apps.


----------



## MIAMI1683

itzme said:


> I'm connected to the internet, I set up apps in the website, but right clicking does nothing.


 First press and hold right on the keypad. Wait a couple of sceonds. You should see them pop up.


----------



## MIAMI1683

mickcris said:


> Still does not work on my home network with a Linksys router. I was hoping this would be fixed or at least have some kind of information on what settings to use on the router.


 Ok since I only run Linksys products and they work for me . Tell us about your settings, router model, what HRxx you have and all. Maybe we can help you get them working. Also go to the site and set them up. You won't see them if there is nothing to see . Linksys does work though


----------



## MIAMI1683

SteveHas said:


> doesn't work on my networked HR20


 More info needed for that. Again did you set them up. That's an important


----------



## BubblePuppy

itzme said:


> I'm connected to the internet, I set up apps in the website, but right clicking does nothing.


Sometimes it takes several tries. I've pressed the right arrow, heard the "bonk", pressed the arrow again, "bonk", and then it would work on the third or fourth try.


----------



## SoCool

TV Apps has been working for me for several days now. Just stumbled on it on Tues or Weds.


----------



## MIAMI1683

BubblePuppy said:


> Sometimes it takes several tries. I've pressed the right arrow, heard the "bonk", pressed the arrow again, "bonk", and then it would work on the third or fourth try.


 press and hold it down.........sometimes it takes a minute. On my wireless adapter in the room. I see the lights begin to flash as the data comes in. That's when I know its about to pop


----------



## MIAMI1683

loudo said:


> Working great for me. *We especially like the weather Apps.*




Me too


----------



## belogical

I can't get signed into the website to add apps. What am I missing?

Update: Nevermind, looks like a glitch, it's letting me now.

Update2: Looks like the site might be getting hammered, getting errors.


----------



## mdavej

When managing My Apps, I can't delete any of them. Is there a core set you can't remove?


----------



## BubblePuppy

MIAMI1683 said:


> press and hold it down.........sometimes it takes a minute. On my wireless adapter in the room. I see the lights begin to flash as the data comes in. That's when I know its about to pop


Who's got a whole minute?  A few presses and I'm in.


----------



## FHSPSU67

I've found 'deleting' from the Apps Store to be problematic. I can only delete at most once at a time, then have to 'exit' out and re-enter for the next deletion. Even this is not consistent and when it doesn't work it thinks you want to add another copy so I wound up with about 8'weather radar' apps until I deleted them via website.


----------



## mickcris

MIAMI1683 said:


> Ok since I only run Linksys products and they work for me . Tell us about your settings, router model, what HRxx you have and all. Maybe we can help you get them working. Also go to the site and set them up. You won't see them if there is nothing to see . Linksys does work though


I have a linksys BEFSR81. I have been in the Beta for this since the beginning and it has never been able to work. I have tried every suggestion that has come up in the past and nothing has worked. There are others that have Linksys routers that have not been able to get it to work either. I have tried both UPnP forwarding and port forwarding.


----------



## wxguy

where did you find weather radar app? not on my system!!



FHSPSU67 said:


> I've found 'deleting' from the Apps Store to be problematic. I can only delete at most once at a time, then have to 'exit' out and re-enter for the next deletion. Even this is not consistent and when it doesn't work it thinks you want to add another copy so I wound up with about 8'weather radar' apps until I deleted them via website.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Nice......!

Thanks to DIRECTV and all of the developers that created the applications.

The weather applications rule! Such a convenient way to check weather quickly.


----------



## Huskie_2009

wxguy said:


> where did you find weather radar app? not on my system!!


Working on it 

All the TV Apps that were made on the Beta site need to be resubmitted to the production site. Also, some image formats changed and will take some time to be reformatted to the new guidelines.


----------



## MIAMI1683

BubblePuppy said:


> Who's got a whole minute?  A few presses and I'm in.


 My HR22's are slow on this . Oh well at least they work


----------



## MIAMI1683

mickcris said:


> I have a linksys BEFSR81. I have been in the Beta for this since the beginning and it has never been able to work. I have tried every suggestion that has come up in the past and nothing has worked. There are others that have Linksys routers that have not been able to get it to work either. I have tried both UPnP forwarding and port forwarding.


 hmm...let me do some reasearch on that router. Maybe we can make some gains. I am not sure that TV apps use UPNP but they could....i'm sure you have that turned on and DHCP too Correct


----------



## RAD

I logged onto the app site this morning and all the prior (from testing) apps, except for what's hot and weather showed unavailable. So I deleted all of them and logged off. My STB though is still showing all the apps I had before, so how do I get things in sync again?


----------



## DanPainter

I have a wireless lynksys router network setup and no right button action here either!


----------



## mickcris

MIAMI1683 said:


> hmm...let me do some reasearch on that router. Maybe we can make some gains. I am not sure that TV apps use UPNP but they could....i'm sure you have that turned on and DHCP too Correct


Yes, dhcp is enabled. Thanks for the help. 
Network test passes completely on my box and dod works.


----------



## DanPainter

Update: I needed to log into the directv app store website and make sure it showed the apps on the receiver that I had my internet connection on. Works just fine now.


----------



## rajeshh

works fine for me. Sluggish, but nice!


----------



## PearlMikeJam

Does anyone have the link to the site with the beta apps? Even if we cannot use them yet, it would be nice to see what is on the horizon.


----------



## Doug Brott

PearlMikeJam said:


> Does anyone have the link to the site with the beta apps? Even if we cannot use them yet, it would be nice to see what is on the horizon.


The beta server will not be around much longer .. Also, I wouldn't be surprised to see those apps showing up on the production server in short order.


----------



## PearlMikeJam

Doug Brott said:


> The beta server will not be around much longer .. Also, I wouldn't be surprised to see those apps showing up on the production server in short order.


I will not hold you to it, but do you care to guess when?


----------



## digitalfreak

I have two HR20-700s, both set to "Living Room" under my D* account. I noticed that when I'm setting up TVApps on the D* site and I do a copy to another receiver, it duplicates on the one I'm copying from instead of copying it to the other receiver. Only one shows up in the dropdown box.


----------



## Huskie_2009

digitalfreak said:


> I have two HR20-700s, both set to "Living Room" under my D* account. I noticed that when I'm setting up TVApps on the D* site and I do a copy to another receiver, it duplicates on the one I'm copying from instead of copying it to the other receiver. Only one shows up in the dropdown box.


If you go to the main DirecTv site, http://www.directv.com , check your receiver names there.

Are they both named the same?
You can edit the names on the main site.


----------



## Huskie_2009

PearlMikeJam said:


> I will not hold you to it, but do you care to guess when?


Check again


----------



## MIAMI1683

RAD said:


> I logged onto the app site this morning and all the prior (from testing) apps, except for what's hot and weather showed unavailable. So I deleted all of them and logged off. My STB though is still showing all the apps I had before, so how do I get things in sync again?


I haven't even logged in yet. I am still suing the beta apps. Try logging into D* and finding TV apps. Then resend from the new server


----------



## p010ne

Huskie_2009 said:


> Check again


I have tried appending my twitter ID to an @ and without the @, and all I get is DirecTV's stuff?
Worked just fine before the switch!!


----------



## Jeffbat

I love the new feature! Id really like to see an app created to show movie theater times. Maybe using information from Fandango or something,


----------



## Huskie_2009

p010ne said:


> I have tried appending my twitter ID to an @ and without the @, and all I get is DirecTV's stuff?
> Worked just fine before the switch!!


Works now.


----------



## p010ne

Huskie_2009 said:


> Works now.


:grin:OH!:grin:


----------



## Doug Brott

PearlMikeJam said:


> I will not hold you to it, but do you care to guess when?


I don't have a clue


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jeffbat said:


> I love the new feature! Id really like to see an app created to show movie theater times. Maybe using information from Fandango or something,


Add me to that waitlist....


----------



## Tom Servo

Guess I'll be the first critic of the new service: is there any way to turn this thing off? As if the DVR couldn't get any slower_!_ I'm getting 20-30 seconds between channel changes now, and we won't even get into channels with interactive content. I tried to change audio tracks on the US Open channel and the whole thing just locked up. Over a minute later I could finally change to a different channel. 

If I had any hair left I'd be pulling it out over this crap. :bang


----------



## Doug Brott

My TVApp is up there now as well.
http://tvapps.directv.com/widgetDetails.do?widgetId=54331


----------



## digitalfreak

Only have the weather app installed and even bringing that up is SLOOWWWW. I bet they're java apps.


----------



## ToBeFrank

Is there a development kit available? How do I create my own apps?


----------



## digitalfreak

There's a Developer link at the bottom of the TVApps website.


----------



## Drew2k

I don't know why I've never thought to ask this before, but can TV-Apps interact with the DVR itself, for example, to read the name of the current program? I'm thinking of an ideal IMDB app that when you launch it would detect you are watching "Burn Notice" and you can then open the IMDB page for that particular episode... That would be way cool...


----------



## litzdog911

Tom Servo said:


> Guess I'll be the first critic of the new service: is there any way to turn this thing off? As if the DVR couldn't get any slower_!_ I'm getting 20-30 seconds between channel changes now, and we won't even get into channels with interactive content. I tried to change audio tracks on the US Open channel and the whole thing just locked up. Over a minute later I could finally change to a different channel.
> 
> If I had any hair left I'd be pulling it out over this crap. :bang


The TV App is basically "off" unless you activate it by pressing the right arrow. It shouldn't really be slowing anything down. You might just need to reset your DVR.


----------



## Huskie_2009

The NOAA Radar App has been resubmitted.

It should be located here when approved: http://tvapps.directv.com/widgetDetails.do?widgetId=62439
*
Radar Type: *Select the radar type you want to see.

_*Shownames:*_ Checkbox to either show city names or not.
_
*Showlegend:*_ Checkbox to either legend on right side of radar.

_*Showroads:*_ Checkbox to either show roads or not.

_*Crop:*_ Because the image from NOAA is too big for the App, select which area of the image you want to see. Default is the center of the image.

_*AltZipCode:*_ Enter a zipcode if you want to see a radar that is different than the zipcode of your receiver.

_*Radar Location Code:*_
Use the three-letter radar code. Some radar sites are listed more than once due to it's location (ie dix)
_If you do not enter a radar location, the App will use your receiver's zipcode and display the radar for that zipcode. Please erase any default value in this parameter if you want to use the zipcode._ 
**NOTE: Using your zipcode WILL make the radar display slower as it has to look up the zipcode to find the radar location code.
* 
*Alabama*
bmx - Birmingham
mxx - E. Alabama
eox - Fort Rucker
mob - Mobile
htx - Nrn. Alabama

*Alaska*
abc - Bethel
acg - Sitka
apd - Pedro Dome
ahg - Kenai
akc - King Salmon
aih - Middleton Is.
aec - Nome

*Arizona*
fsx - Flagstaff
iwa - Phoenix
emx - Tucson
yux - Yuma

*Arkansas*
lzk - Little Rock
srx - W. Ark./Ft. Smith

*California*
bbx - Beale AFB
eyx - Edwards AFB
bhx - Eureka
hnx - San Joaquin Vly.
vtx - Los Angeles
dax - Sacramento
nkx - San Diego
mux - San Francisco
sox - Santa Ana Mtns
vbx - Vandenberg AFB

*Colorado*
ftg - Denver/Boulder
gjx - Grand Junction
pux - Pueblo

*Delaware*
dox - Dover AFB

*Florida*
evx - NW Florida
jax - Jacksonville
byx - Key West
mlb - Melbourne
amx - Miami
tlh - Tallahassee
tbw - Tampa Bay Area

*Georgia*
ffc - Peachtree City
vax - Moody AFB
jgx - Robins AFB

*Guam*
gua - Andersen AFB

*Hawaii*
hki - Kauai
hkm - Kohala
hmo - Molokai
hwa - South Shore

*Idaho*
cbx - Boise
sfx - Pocatello

*Illinois*
ilx - Central IL
lot - Chicago

*Indiana*
vwx - Evansville
ind - Indianapolis
iwx - Nrn. Indiana

*Iowa*
dmx - Des Moines
dvn - Quad Cities

*Kansas*
ddc - Dodge City
gld - Goodland
twx - Topeka
ict - Wichita

*Kentucky*
hpx - Fort Cambell
jkl - Jackson
lvx - Louisville
pah - Paducah

*Louisiana*
poe - Fort Polk
lch - Lake Charles
lix - New Orleans
shv - Shreveport

*Maine*
cbw - Caribou
gyx - Portland

*Maryland*
lwx - Baltimore

*Massachusetts*
box - Boston

*Michigan*
dtx - Detroit
apx - Gaylord
grr - Grand Rapids
mqt - Marquette

*Minnesota*
dlh - Duluth
mpx - Minneapolis

*Mississippi*
gwx - Columbus AFB
dgx - Jackson/Brandon

*Missouri*
eax - Kansas City
sgf - Springfield
lsx - St. Louis

*Montana*
blx - Billings
ggw - Glasgow
tfx - Great Falls
msx - Missoula

*Nebraska*
uex - Hastings
lnx - North Platte
oax - Omaha

*Nevada*
lrx - Elko
esx - Las Vegas
rgx - Reno

*New Jersey*
dix - Mt. Holly

*New Mexico*
abx - Albuquerque
fdx - Cannon AFB
hdx - Holloman AFB

*New York*
enx - Albany
bgm - Binghamton
buf - Buffalo
tyx - Montague
okx - Upton

*North Carolina*
rax - Raleigh
mhx - Morehead City
ltx - Wilmington

*North Dakota*
bis - Bismarck
mvx - Grand Forks
mbx - Minot AFB

*Ohio*
iln - Wilmington
cle - Cleveland

*Oklahoma*
fdr - Frederick
tlx - Oklahoma City
inx - Tulsa
vnx - Vance AFB

*Oregon*
max - Medford
pdt - Pendleton
rtx - Portland

*Pennsylvania*
dix - Philadelphia
pbz - Pittsburgh
ccx - State College

*Puerto Rico*
jua - Puerto Rico/V.I.

*South Carolina*
clx - Charleston
cae - Columbia
gsp - Greer

*South Dakota*
abr - Aberdeen
udx - Rapid City
fsd - Sioux falls

*Tennessee*
mrx - Tri Cities
nqa - Memphis
ohx - Nashville

*Texas*
ama - Amarillo
ewx - San Antonio
bro - Brownsville
grk - Central Texas
crp - Corpus Christi
fws - Fort Worth
dyx - Dyess AFB
epz - El Paso
hgx - Houston
dfx - Laughlin AFB
lbb - Lubbock
maf - Midland/Odessa
sjt - San Angelo

*Utah*
icx - Cedar City
mtx - Salt Lake City

*Vermont*
cxx - Burlington

*Virginia*
fcx - Roanoke
akq - Wakefield
lwx - Sterling

*Washington*
atx - Tacoma
otx - Spokane

*Washington DC*
lwx - Washington

*West Virginia*
rlx - Charleston

*Wisconsin*
grb - Green Bay
arx - La Crosse
mkx - Milwaukee

*Wyoming*
cys - Cheyenne
riw - Riverton


----------



## Shad

On the "My MLB Team" app, it is showing game start times for the pacific time zone instead of my central time zone. My team is the Royals and it is showing their start time as 5:10 instead of the CDT of 7:10. Is there a way to change this?


----------



## Huskie_2009

Twitter App resubmitted again. There appears to be a bug in the '# of subscribers' and the unlimited checkbox. The current approved Twitter App is now maxed at 15.

DirecTv informed.


----------



## Mark Jay Jones

I can't subscribe to the Twitter app, says the maximum number of users that are allowed to subscribe to this app has been exceeded (DirecTV system wide I guess), and that I'll have to wait until some other users unsubscribe.

Is the prior posting from Huskie_2009 (who wrote the Twitter app) addressing this? And if so, how soon will the Twitter app be available for new subscriptions (just a guess whould be helpful).


----------



## Huskie_2009

Mark Jay Jones said:


> I can't subscribe to the Twitter app, says the maximum number of users that are allowed to subscribe to this app has been exceeded (DirecTV system wide I guess), and that I'll have to wait until some other users unsubscribe.
> 
> Is the prior posting from Huskie_2009 (who wrote the Twitter app) addressing this? And if so, how soon will the Twitter app be available for new subscriptions (just a guess whould be helpful).


I was addressing that. DirecTv is aware of the issue and emailed me. They will open it up to no limit on subscribers. The issue is being forwarded to their developers as well.


----------



## ke3ju

No Right Button action here either. HR20-100 and HR21-100...

typical...


----------



## dbronstein

I can't get any to delete - when I click on delete nothing happens.


----------



## Huskie_2009

Mark Jay Jones said:


> I can't subscribe to the Twitter app, says the maximum number of users that are allowed to subscribe to this app has been exceeded (DirecTV system wide I guess), and that I'll have to wait until some other users unsubscribe.
> 
> Is the prior posting from Huskie_2009 (who wrote the Twitter app) addressing this? And if so, how soon will the Twitter app be available for new subscriptions (just a guess whould be helpful).


Try it again.
In fact, everyone that did have it just lost it. They would need to re-add it to their receivers.

And Biorhythm added to Production now


----------



## teebeebee1

can't get anything to work on hr -22 , looks fine on website, rebooted, no dice on the right arrow push


----------



## p010ne

Huskie_2009 said:


> And Biorhythm added to Production now


I added the first one and duplicated two other and the options are different on the website?

Original:Receiver Id:	
Version:	1.0
Creator Name: PRIVATE
Refresh Rate:	24hr
Month: 
Day: 
Year: 
First duplicate:Receiver Id: 
Version:	1.0
Creator Name: PRIVATE
Refresh Rate:	24hr
Day: 
Month: 
Year: 
Second duplicate:Receiver Id: 
Version:	1.0
Creator Name: PRIVATE
Refresh Rate:	24hr
Day: 
Month: 
Year: 
Seem to work ok, but strange the options are rearranged?


----------



## osetivo

Drew2k said:


> I don't know why I've never thought to ask this before, but can TV-Apps interact with the DVR itself, for example, to read the name of the current program? I'm thinking of an ideal IMDB app that when you launch it would detect you are watching "Burn Notice" and you can then open the IMDB page for that particular episode... That would be way cool...


I've wanted to interact with my personal web/media server.



MIAMI1683 said:


> hmm...let me do some reasearch on that router. Maybe we can make some gains. I am not sure that TV apps use UPNP but they could....i'm sure you have that turned on and DHCP too Correct


TVApps have never worked for me on my HR23-700s
I also have a linksys router (BEFSX41 VPN Router), I've tried DHCP and Static IP, UPnP disabled/enabled, Router's firewall on/off VPN connection ON/OFF Different DNS servers, yada yada yada nada.


----------



## Huskie_2009

p010ne said:


> I added the first one and duplicated two other and the options are different on the website?
> 
> Seem to work ok, but strange the options are rearranged?


I have noticed that the parameters are different when adding and/or copying to another receiver myself.

We'd need to document the steps to reproduce this and let DirecTv know about it.


----------



## p010ne

Huskie_2009 said:


> I have noticed that the parameters are different when adding and/or copying to another receiver myself.
> We'd need to document the steps to reproduce this and let DirecTv know about it.


Big-endian may refer to: Endianness, the byte ordering in memory used to represent some kind of data in computing; perhaps Directv is using big-endian for some of the processing and little-endian for others?


----------



## belogical

Doug Brott said:


> My TVApp is up there now as well.
> http://tvapps.directv.com/widgetDetails.do?widgetId=54331


I've been trying to add an app for about an hour now, and it keeps bombing when trying to submit it. Ideas what is going on?

I get this error on https://tvapps.directv.com/secure/addWidgetByUser.do:

The Page Cannot Be Found.
The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## digitalfreak

Huskie_2009 said:


> The NOAA Radar App has been resubmitted.


How is your weather app (not the radar) better than the one D* created? Just curious.


----------



## MercurialIN

I don't guess I'm understanding how the twitter app works.

I thought if I entered my twitter user name it would show my twitter updates.

However when I try that I just get an error message when trying to access it via the DVR.

Is the twitter app only to see Directv's entries?


----------



## PCHDTV

Not working for me...HR-20 connected to Westall wireless router...no RBR yet as I have a recording in progress.


----------



## Mark Jay Jones

Huskie_2009 said:


> Try it again.
> In fact, everyone that did have it just lost it. They would need to re-add it to their receivers.
> 
> And Biorhythm added to Production now


Yes, Twitter works fine now.

And Biorhythm, that's a hoot, my wife is using mine to plan our vacation schedule


----------



## pi2

I can't seem to get it working...when I am on the apps site, is there an activate or save or transmit button I am missing? The apps are there for both my HDDVR's (HR21 and HR22) and do you have to turn it on on the HDDVR anywhere in the menu settings?


----------



## Rob

I don't see anywhere to get an account for tvapps from the webstie.


----------



## ToBeFrank

Is it me or does the "What's Hot" app icon in the dock on the tv look like it has a swastika in it?


----------



## SteveHas

MIAMI1683 said:


> More info needed for that. Again did you set them up. That's an important


They are set up
I am running through a DirecTV powerline Ethernet adapter via a Belkin router
I have been streaming Netflix, and Hulu via PlayOn for months with no issues.
I also have been using Media Share since day 1 again with no serious issues


----------



## Movieman

Works great on my HR23 especially the NOAA weather app. Doesnt work on my networked H23.


----------



## Movieman

Rob said:


> I don't see anywhere to get an account for tvapps from the webstie.


You dont have to get an account from the link that is provided. You just log in with the same info as you would for online services for Directv and it will let you in.


----------



## pi2

Do you need to activate it on the receivers or is it automatically active?


----------



## Movieman

pi2 said:


> Do you need to activate it on the receivers or is it automatically active?


Just press the right arrow key on your remote.


----------



## pi2

Movieman said:


> Just press the right arrow key on your remote.


Still does not work...I defintely am connected to my network...I tried successfully to d/l an on demand show and it worked...I am pressing the right arrow and nothing on my HR21 or on my HR22 in the other room...HELP!!!


----------



## chevyguy559

pi2 said:


> Still does not work...I defintely am connected to my network...I tried successfully to d/l an on demand show and it worked...I am pressing the right arrow and nothing on my HR21 or on my HR22 in the other room...HELP!!!


I'm having the same problem on my HR22-100, I've setup the apps via the site, and have held the right arrow button for quite a while and nothing


----------



## neocharles

MIAMI1683 said:


> Ok since I only run Linksys products and they work for me . Tell us about your settings, router model, what HRxx you have and all. Maybe we can help you get them working. Also go to the site and set them up. You won't see them if there is nothing to see . Linksys does work though





MIAMI1683 said:


> press and hold it down.........sometimes it takes a minute. On my wireless adapter in the room. I see the lights begin to flash as the data comes in. That's when I know its about to pop


I have an HR21-100, WGA600n, and a D-Link DGL-4500.

It is able to download on demand items... so I know it has a network connection (plus I was able to do MVR in the past). I hit the right arrow, and I can see the lights blink as if it is transferring data, but nothing ever appears...


----------



## Movieman

When you post whats not working try to add the steps you took to try to get it going (went to the link, press right arrow, etc.) that way if Directv is reading this they can try and narrow down where the fault lies.

I am using an HR23-700 and it worked so cant say why other models aren't working.


----------



## pi2

OK...I go to the apps website and sign in...I see both my HD DVR's (HR21 and HR22) and set up apps on each and change preferences (like favorite team and weather zipcode) and change the order of a few on each. That's it...
When I go and press the right arrow on the remote of each, I see the blue light on the front of the receiver blink once, then nothing. I have even tried to hold the right arrow down for up to 15 seconds, but nothing. I have pushhed the up arrow to make sure it was working ok and the quicktune does come up on both the HR21 and HR22.
Am I missing something?
Both receivers are, without a doubt, connected to my network and the internet...

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## osetivo

Movieman said:


> When you post whats not working try to add the steps you took to try to get it going (went to the link, press right arrow, etc.) that way if Directv is reading this they can try and narrow down where the fault lies.
> 
> I am using an HR23-700 and it worked so cant say why other models aren't working.


Unfortunately you've answered one question of mine. TVApps work on some HR23-700 machines. What bios are you running? I've been trying with the last 4-5 CE's.

I'm fairly good at diagnostics/tweaking/fixing. I've sent reports, and I really don't think there's much else for me to try, except to repeat everything with the new CE.

After that, I'm just going to chalk the problem to something peculiar with my relatively old Linksys VPN router.


----------



## Eddie L.

Is anyone else having trouble getting the website to load?


----------



## East

I have an hr20/100 and i can download ondemand movies so i am connected but when i push the right arrow nothing happens


----------



## Huskie_2009

MercurialIN said:


> I don't guess I'm understanding how the twitter app works.
> 
> I thought if I entered my twitter user name it would show my twitter updates.
> 
> However when I try that I just get an error message when trying to access it via the DVR.
> 
> Is the twitter app only to see Directv's entries?


Maybe your tweets are private? This App will only look at public tweets.
DirecTv is just the default id.

Private tweets and @replies might be in the future. Not sure if I want people passing their account info/password to my App though.



digitalfreak said:


> How is your weather app (not the radar) better than the one D* created? Just curious.


No idea if it's better. It's just another source, like local news 
It gets it from the US Government site.



Mark Jay Jones said:


> Yes, Twitter works fine now.
> 
> And Biorhythm, that's a hoot, my wife is using mine to plan our vacation schedule


 Maybe the husbands should be using it to 'track' our wife's?


----------



## billyinlasvegas

East said:


> I have an hr20/100 and i can download ondemand movies so i am connected but when i push the right arrow nothing happens


Same here but with an HR23-700


----------



## teebeebee1

Still no-go on the push right action, getting nothing but the red dot scoreguide on my HR 22


----------



## Movieman

teebeebee1 said:


> Still no-go on the push right action, getting nothing but the red dot scoreguide on my HR 22


Just curious but did you try pushing the right arrow on a none-interactive channel?


----------



## davemayo

I have never been able to get these to show up on my TVs. I have set up several of these on the website, but when I press the right arrow, nothing happens. Any thoughts on what I'm missing?


----------



## osetivo

RE: TVApps not working on HR23-700 

My router doesn't have the greatest logging capabilities, but I do see a attempted TCP connection from my DVR to 67.148.73.58:8443 when I press the RIGHT RING (WIDGETSOFF), so I presume this is the public TVApps server IP. YES/NO? 

It's a DTV IP address as per WHOIS lookup, but I don't see any response from the IP and the router's firewall is not reporting a blocked response. The mystery continues.


----------



## wildbill129

hr20-700.....doesn't work for me. I logged into the website, edited my apps and can see the receivers. Right arrow does nothing. I have a hard wired network, and downloaded a movie tonight...my connection is fine...


----------



## SteveHas

wildbill129 said:


> hr20-700.....doesn't work for me. I logged into the website, edited my apps and can see the receivers. Right arrow does nothing. I have a hard wired network, and downloaded a movie tonight...my connection is fine...


+1 here
pressing on right arrow for a few moments
inactive, or active channel

no good

something is wrong here


----------



## Hank Scorpio

I couldn't get mine to display without a reset of my HR20; but now all is good. Very impressive, I look forward to seeing its further development.


----------



## badger04

The Apps works on my receiver. It is great.


----------



## bigbenny13

I get nothing on mine, but DoD works, it can see the internet etc..., tried a menu reboot and still nothing would a RBR work any differently?


----------



## JMII

Working on my HR20-700, but its very S L O W... both the website for setting up the apps and the apps themselves. I know its not my internet connection because I play online games (Sony PS3) without any issues.

I really like the idea, similar to all the small specialized apps on the iPhone the potential for future TVapps is HUGE. I'm loving the radar app, great for when you hear thunder and start to wonder: how long before rain fade kicks in


----------



## Jish

Pressing/holding down Rt Arrow nothing except blue flashing power on light - DOD works perfectly in downloading, I too registered and selected what Apps to show but no Apps appear.


----------



## veryoldschool

I'll throw this out [one more time], even though network services aren't to have any effect on TVApps, I can only get them to work AFTER I've started network services.
If the setup info shows an error with network services, it doesn't matter what I try, they don't work and once I get network services to start, TVApps work.


----------



## Wisegoat

veryoldschool said:


> I'll throw this out [one more time], even though network services aren't to have any effect on TVApps, I can only get them to work AFTER I've started network services.
> If the setup info shows an error with network services, it doesn't matter what I try, they don't work and once I get network services to start, TVApps work.


None of my boxes pass the Network Services tests (Error 206). One of the HR20-100's works. The HR20-700 does not. Have not tested the other HR20-100. VOD works on the -700, so I know I have connectivity.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## p010ne

veryoldschool said:


> I'll throw this out [one more time], even though network services aren't to have any effect on TVApps, I can only get them to work AFTER I've started network services.
> If the setup info shows an error with network services, it doesn't matter what I try, they don't work and once I get network services to start, TVApps work.


:grin:There seems to be a World Of Difference between successful Start of Network Services on the one hand and success / or failure of the connection test (which currently seems to have no purpose) on the other hand!
Glad you have thrown that out of the picture!:hurah:


----------



## critter

I find the TVapps working much better then the original widgets. Keep up the good work Dtv


----------



## mickcris

veryoldschool said:


> I'll throw this out [one more time], even though network services aren't to have any effect on TVApps, I can only get them to work AFTER I've started network services.
> If the setup info shows an error with network services, it doesn't matter what I try, they don't work and once I get network services to start, TVApps work.


I agree that the network services have something to do with the tvapps working (I know there are others that disagree). I have never been able to get either to work on my home network. I wish directv would give us some direction on how the tvapps interface with the network. this issue has been around since we first started beta testing these and they do not seem to care that some people cannot get them to work.


----------



## bigbenny13

what would cause DoD to work and not network services, which seems to be my problem?


----------



## Satelliteracer

It's working for me. Two of my receivers are connected directly to the internet via cable. The third is using Linksys, no issues.


----------



## veryoldschool

bigbenny13 said:


> what would cause DoD to work and not network services, which seems to be my problem?


 I'm sure it has to do with which ports are used in the router.
Last year I had to change from "auto" under network services to manual [ports] and then go into my router and setup port forwarding by IP [receiver] to get network service to pass.

Current "logic" seems to be:
TVApps may work without network services working
With network services working, TVApps always work


----------



## mickcris

veryoldschool said:


> I'm sure it has to do with which ports are used in the router.
> Last year I had to change from "auto" under network services to manual [ports] and then go into my router and setup port forwarding by IP [receiver] to get network service to pass.
> 
> Current "logic" seems to be:
> TVApps may work without network services working
> With network services working, TVApps always work


I tried port forwarding before and network services still would not start. I had pretty much given up trying to get this to work. I was hoping it would work now that they made it public.


----------



## veryoldschool

mickcris said:


> I tried port forwarding before and network services still would not start. I had pretty much given up trying to get this to work. I was hoping it would work now that they made it public.


I've had "plenty of fun", once port forwarding was setup [and working], with each software update. Running system tests, resetting network defaults, restarting network services, rebooting receiver, and sometimes rebooting the router.
All of my network setting have been "auto/default" except for the network service port(s).
[dumb question] You have gone to the DirecTV site and set them up first, right?


----------



## p010ne

:nono2:Background images for dock images are intermittent and missing on most, for me! Particularly miss it on the non-huskie_2009 5 day weather forecast because it usually shows the temperature without having to activate the tvapp!:nono:


----------



## mickcris

veryoldschool said:


> I've had "plenty of fun", once port forwarding was setup [and working], with each software update. Running system tests, resetting network defaults, restarting network services, rebooting receiver, and sometimes rebooting the router.
> All of my network setting have been "auto/default" except for the network service port(s).
> [dumb question] You have gone to the DirecTV site and set them up first, right?


Yes, I have tried so many times to get this to work. I went to the new site yesterday and checked that I still had apps linked to my boxes. I am pretty sure I could get them to work if I went out and bought a new router, but I am not going to do that at this time. I am pretty much giving up again. Hopefully one of the site members or directv (highly doubtful) will figure out how to get this working for everyone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

5 Day Weather Forecast reports "invalid zip" and won't let me change it.


----------



## p010ne

:grin:Found an erratic game to play with the digital clock by huskie_2009:

activate the digital clock (Position in the lower right corner)
Wait for the dock to disappear to the right, and show only the digital clock (without the option tab)
Tap right/East arrow, the dock will likely reappear
tap the right/East arrow again
sometimes the dock will disappear (or possibly ignore anymore taps) but sometimes the clock will migrate to the left/West across the screen with each tap right/East arrow!


----------



## mattpol

This isn't working on my HR21-700. Right button does nothing. More inadequately supported/documented junk from DirecTV. Thanks!


----------



## wildbill129

veryoldschool said:


> I'm sure it has to do with which ports are used in the router.
> Last year I had to change from "auto" under network services to manual [ports] and then go into my router and setup port forwarding by IP [receiver] to get network service to pass.
> 
> Current "logic" seems to be:
> TVApps may work without network services working
> With network services working, TVApps always work


Add me to the list. I can access my network, photos, music, etc. DOD works, but I can't start network services.......so maybe that is why it doesn't work.

My HR20-700 is connected to a Linksys switch, hardwired to the network, connected to a Netgear router.


----------



## MLBurks

The widgets that come up now are not the setup I have on the new website. I can change them via the app store through the receiver but not on the website like I used to be able to do on the old site.


----------



## Doug Brott

neocharles said:


> Is this for legitimate Internet-connected receivers, or even like, the H-2x series?





Doug Brott said:


> Not the H20, but possibly the H21 & H23, yes.


A little more info, the H21 & H23 receivers do not support TVApps at this time.


----------



## reber1b

Eddie L. said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting the website to load?


I find it so painfully slow I usualy give up before I get anywhere on it. It's not at my end because I'm on the internet several hours a day with no such problems on any other sites.


----------



## dennisj00

If you're on a sports (interactive) channel, hit exit before the right arrow. TVApps should pop up.

Unfortunately, I haven't found any way to get Interactive back other than change the channel - which will dump the buffer. . . maybe DP to other tuner for TVapps.

And here, network services has nothing to do with it. Mine have been working for months and I haven't tested them lately - manual settings for IPs, ports, etc. and I just disabled them in the router and TVapps still work.


----------



## veryoldschool

MLBurks said:


> The widgets that come up now are not the setup I have on the new website. I can change them via the app store through the receiver but not on the website like I used to be able to do on the old site.


 "I think" you've still running "widgetson" and need to change to "widgetsoff" for the receiver to change servers/DirecTV websites.


----------



## LarryFlowers

HR23-700
HR20-700

1. Apps set up at web site
2. Both units functioning perfectly
3. No speed loss to either unit
4. Both units display in less than 5 seconds
5. Weather info takes about 5-8 additional seconds.

Very Nice work!

Larry


----------



## R0am3r

chevyguy559 said:


> I'm having the same problem on my HR22-100, I've setup the apps via the site, and have held the right arrow button for quite a while and nothing


Exact situation here. DOD works and yet I have a HR22-100 fail.


----------



## usnret

I have got the app's to work. I set up the digital clock and it comes on OK, but when I change the channel it goes away. Is there a trick to keeping it on all the "time" (even when I change the channel)?? Tks


----------



## Doug Brott

R0am3r said:


> Exact situation here. DOD works and yet I have a HR22-100 fail.



Press and hold {INFO}
Click on More System Info
Scroll down the list looking for the "Internet"
Does it say Connected?

If No ..

Menu > Parental, Fav's & Setup > System Setup > Network > Repeat Network Setup


----------



## Jish

After several restarts of HD box and router I too still cannot get the Apps to work - I checked Network Services and tried connecting several times getting "Unable to . . . (301)" message. I then went into Info screen as suggested above with this result:

STB Services Port: Yellow Triangle with "!" inside - NA (301)

Network: Connected
Internet: Connected

I am able to download DOD + access my computer photos & music with no problem.


----------



## Huskie_2009

usnret said:


> I have got the app's to work. I set up the digital clock and it comes on OK, but when I change the channel it goes away. Is there a trick to keeping it on all the "time" (even when I change the channel)?? Tks


No. Currently, all TV Apps will disappear when the channel is changed. It's under DirecTv control, not the App creator.

I too would love the clock to stay on the screen.


----------



## MLBurks

veryoldschool said:


> "I think" you've still running "widgetson" and need to change to "widgetsoff" for the receiver to change servers/DirecTV websites.


Yep. That did it. Thanks


----------



## Wisegoat

Wisegoat said:


> None of my boxes pass the Network Services tests (Error 206). One of the HR20-100's works. The HR20-700 does not. Have not tested the other HR20-100. VOD works on the -700, so I know I have connectivity.
> 
> Anyone else have any ideas?





veryoldschool said:


> "I think" you've still running "widgetson" and need to change to "widgetsoff" for the receiver to change servers/DirecTV websites.


For some reason, doing the "widgetsoff" trick gave me TV Apps on my HR20-700. Anyone else having issues might want to try this as well.


----------



## spartanstew

When I use the Weather Radar app, it won't come of the screen. 

It's smack dab in the middle and the only way to get rid of it (that I've found) is hitting guide or list. Right arrow doesn't do anything, changing channels doesn't do anything, the big radar map just stays in the middle of the screen.


----------



## belogical

any developers had luck posting an app in the past 24 hours?


----------



## R0am3r

Doug Brott said:


> Press and hold {INFO}
> Click on More System Info
> Scroll down the list looking for the "Internet"
> Does it say Connected?
> 
> If No ..
> 
> Menu > Parental, Fav's & Setup > System Setup > Network > Repeat Network Setup


Network: Connected
Internet: Connected

Thanks for the try Doug.


----------



## Huskie_2009

spartanstew said:


> When I use the Weather Radar app, it won't come of the screen.
> 
> It's smack dab in the middle and the only way to get rid of it (that I've found) is hitting guide or list. Right arrow doesn't do anything, changing channels doesn't do anything, the big radar map just stays in the middle of the screen.


It's not just the Radar. ALL the Apps appear to do it randomly.
Hitting EXIT should also clear the screen of any App.

TV Apps is still in Beta and DirecTv has a few kinks to iron out.


----------



## spartanstew

Thanks Huskie, good to know.

Radar's the only one I noticed it on out of the 4 apps I'm using. And it's done it every time (4 times I've tried it).


----------



## jb1

Wisegoat said:


> For some reason, doing the "widgetsoff" trick gave me TV Apps on my HR20-700. Anyone else having issues might want to try this as well.


please explain how


----------



## joannel

I used the App about an hour ago successfully. I then decided to make some changes to the Weather Radar App using the options part of the App. Now, it is pretty much inoperable. Most of the time, nothing happens when I hit the right arrow numerous times or holding it down. I reset the receiver (HR22-100), and when I hit the right arrow a few times, it finally came on. I selected weather radar, it said loading, and then it never came back on the screen. It is inoperable now.


----------



## TAnsley

So, it seems that we have a problem.

TVApps seems to be interfering with the Mix Channel functionality. I went to the USOpen mix and when I tried to use the arrow buttons to select a screen, the TVApps opened when I pressed either the right arrow or the down arrow.

Is this a problem with the Mix channel or is this the TVApps program causing the problem?


----------



## Wisegoat

jb1 said:


> please explain how


Keyword search for "widgetsoff" (no quotes).

When it doesn't find any matches, OK and exit out.

I must have tried the "widgetson" on at some point and that was what was hosing me.


----------



## Jish

Wisegoat said:


> Keyword search for "widgetsoff" (no quotes).
> 
> When it doesn't find any matches, OK and exit out.
> 
> I must have tried the "widgetson" on at some point and that was what was hosing me.


Darn - gave this a try too - no success!!!


----------



## OptimusPrime

I actually tried the developer's section. I was able to get on to the creator's page, but couldn't get the "refresh time" icon to work. If anybody can figure that out, please let me know. I was trying to work on an Xbox Live TVapp. Just curious - anybody else working on this or something similar?


----------



## belogical

OptimusPrime said:


> I actually tried the developer's section. I was able to get on to the creator's page, but couldn't get the "refresh time" icon to work. If anybody can figure that out, please let me know. I was trying to work on an Xbox Live TVapp. Just curious - anybody else working on this or something similar?


were you able to submit your app (for approval) through the developers link at the bottom of the page? (https://tvapps.directv.com/secure/addWidgetByUser.do)


----------



## mdavej

Anybody figure out how to delete apps yet?


----------



## dennisj00

Go to the 'App Store', in My TV apps, select the one to delete and 'Remove'


----------



## mdavej

Thanks, but there is no 'Remove', and 'Delete' doesn't do anything. Am I missing something?


----------



## dennisj00

I just removed the ones that were greyed out (from the test server) by going to the 'App Store' selecting 'My TV Apps' right arrow and down to one you want to delete and I get the Title / Remove / Back.

Select Remove and it's gone from my list.

The active apps have more options -- 'Duplicate' / 'Get more Info'


----------



## morgantown

App Store > My TV Apps > Uncheck

Although there is a way to delete that I saw earlier today. Not seeing it at this moment and watching the free movies...


----------



## neocharles

veryoldschool said:


> I'll throw this out [one more time], even though network services aren't to have any effect on TVApps, I can only get them to work AFTER I've started network services.
> If the setup info shows an error with network services, it doesn't matter what I try, they don't work and once I get network services to start, TVApps work.


I have tried forwarding ports, but it doesn't seem to work. I have mine connected through the WGA600n. Do I fwd the ports to the WGA's IP address or the receivers IP address, and is there anything in the WGA that I have to change/setup?


----------



## veryoldschool

neocharles said:


> I have tried forwarding ports, but it doesn't seem to work. I have mine connected through the WGA600n. Do I fwd the ports to the WGA's IP address or the receivers IP address, and is there anything in the WGA that I have to change/setup?


 I'm on a wired Netgear router, sorry but you'll need to get help from someone with a wireless.


----------



## teebeebee1

Do i need the STB to be working, i get (301) on there but connected everywhere else, on my HR 22, still no Apps other than the red dot scoreguide


----------



## veryoldschool

teebeebee1 said:


> Do i need the STB to be working, i get (301) on there but connected everywhere else, on my HR 22, still no Apps other than the red dot scoreguide


 If you read ^^^ you'll see that the [301] network services aren't supposed to be needed for this app, but I need them to work to get TVApps to work here on all my DVRs.


----------



## MLBurks

Ok, when I used "widgetsoff" to turn off the "widgetson" that I had enabled, the tv apps worked fine...that is until I put the unit into standby. Now, nothing happens.


----------



## dennisj00

NeoCharles, forward ports to the HR's address. . . and be sure they match on the HR.

But they're not needed for TVApps.


----------



## dbronstein

mdavej said:


> Thanks, but there is no 'Remove', and 'Delete' doesn't do anything. Am I missing something?


If you are, then I'm missing it too. Delete does nothing for me.


----------



## kandor

morgantown said:


> App Store > My TV Apps > Uncheck


This works for me.

So can we expect to see several new apps over the next week or so?


----------



## joannel

I also noticed if I chose Weather Radar App, a little black box comes up that says, loading Weather Radar App, then that goes away and I am returned to my normal tv picture, no App. After that, my guide and list look really weird, instead of a blue and white background, it is black and blue and strange looking. When I reset my receiver (HR22-100) it goes back to normal. My other Apps seem to work fine. Just the Weather Radar App seems to cause these problems.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

bigbenny13 said:


> what would cause DoD to work and not network services, which seems to be my problem?


I want to know to as some ago my box stopped makeing network based call in but DOD still works.


----------



## p010ne

joannel said:


> I also noticed if I chose Weather Radar App, a little black box comes up that says, loading Weather Radar App, then that goes away and I am returned to my normal tv picture, no App. After that, my guide and list look really weird, instead of a blue and white background, it is black and blue and strange looking. When I reset my receiver (HR22-100) it goes back to normal. My other Apps seem to work fine. Just the Weather Radar App seems to cause these problems.


:grin:Is that the same thing you get on the website when you select "manage my tv apps" and then select "get more info" from the popup? Perhaps it would be useful to post a printscreen/paint of your result, or whatever?
Just a suggestion!:grin:


----------



## spartanstew

My TV doesn't have a print screen function.


----------



## majikmarker

joannel said:


> I also noticed if I chose Weather Radar App, a little black box comes up that says, loading Weather Radar App, then that goes away and I am returned to my normal tv picture, no App. After that, my guide and list look really weird, instead of a blue and white background, it is black and blue and strange looking. When I reset my receiver (HR22-100) it goes back to normal. My other Apps seem to work fine. Just the Weather Radar App seems to cause these problems.


I also had this exact issue. Only way I found to correct it was a RBR. I then changed the settings back to the original map on my computer...will not try to change maps again!


----------



## Tom Servo

TAnsley said:


> So, it seems that we have a problem.
> 
> TVApps seems to be interfering with the Mix Channel functionality. I went to the USOpen mix and when I tried to use the arrow buttons to select a screen, the TVApps opened when I pressed either the right arrow or the down arrow.
> 
> Is this a problem with the Mix channel or is this the TVApps program causing the problem?


I noticed this problem as well and think that the interactive channels + TVApps = my slowdown problem from yesterday.

In the meantime, if you want to change the audio track on the mix channels, try using the green button. I was able to change the audio track on the USOpen channel that way.

The joys of "beta"_!_ :lol:


----------



## p010ne

spartanstew said:


> My TV doesn't have a print screen function.


:grin:The DirecTV web application provides the ability to capture the image of your selected TVapp with the parameters that you have selected; however, it is up to you to perform the necessary print screen/ save as jpg/gif/png etc. steps on your PC!:grin:
 It is just possible/likely that *joannel* has selected parameters that are causing problems with the tvapp; therefore, it may be useful to DirecTV/Huskie_2009 to see what is the result on the internet? Of course, one could also take a photo of the TV picture and scan/transfer to the web -- you know how to do that?


----------



## Bob Coxner

Runs a bit slow but working fine here.


----------



## mdavej

dennisj00 said:


> I just removed the ones that were greyed out (from the test server) by going to the 'App Store' selecting 'My TV Apps' right arrow and down to one you want to delete and I get the Title / Remove / Back.
> 
> Select Remove and it's gone from my list.
> 
> The active apps have more options -- 'Duplicate' / 'Get more Info'


Thanks. I see now that we are talking about different things. I have no problem with Remove on the DVR. I can't get Delete to work using the tvapps website.


----------



## mdavej

morgantown said:


> App Store > My TV Apps > Uncheck
> 
> Although there is a way to delete that I saw earlier today. Not seeing it at this moment and watching the free movies...


Got it. Thanks. But how do you do the same thing on the tvapps website? I can easily drag them to the Inactive pane, but 'Delete' still does nothing.


----------



## JerseyBoy

Not working on either HR. HR20-700 and HR21-700. Both pass the network connection test and DOD works on both. I added apps yesterday at the tvapps website. I have tried the widgetsoff search. I have tried the RBR. 

Are the TVapps suppose to work on any channel or only on some?


----------



## rsonnens

This is a feature that should have not been released as a public beta and I hope DTV reconsiders and pulls this feature until it is more polished and faster; or they need to add a setting quickly where this can be explicitly enabled (and disabled.)

The problem is that it is super slow, and can appear to lock up the receiver. So if someone accidentally hits the right arrow I have seen it take 10+ second to come up and then NOT respond to the right arrow to hide the feature--nor is it obvious that you use the right arrow to hide it again. When it does not respond to the right arrow to close it does seem that hitting LIST will get it out of this mode, but other keys (no all) seem non-responsive.

This is something that will just frustrate my family and I.


Note to DTV; All I want is a DTV Receiver/DVR and anything added that makes it unreliable does me no good. Any feature not related to viewing/recording/streaming DTV content should not be added if it gets in the way of the basic features. Rather than work-on this fix the birrrps and get the basics running smooth.


----------



## Golfman

mdavej said:


> Got it. Thanks. But how do you do the same thing on the tvapps website? I can easily drag them to the Inactive pane, but 'Delete' still does nothing.


DELETE when trying to delete an APP from a personal APPS LIST on the web site hasn't worked for a while now, at least for me. I've been doing it via the INTERACTIVE Apps screen interface. I can add APPS on the web site but once added I can only delete them via the INTERACTIVE apps screen interface.


----------



## Drew2k

I'm seeing a lot of problems with individual apps.

As Suart noted, the DIRECTV 5-Day Weather Forecast reports "invalid ZIP".

The NOAA Weather Radar app reports invalid location, and I can no longer change it in either the app or in the DIRECTV web site.

The MLB My Team app is not functioning.

The Horoscope app is not functioning.

The only things that work for me are the custom NOAA Weather Forecast (but only every other try - it often hangs) and the Calendar app.

It also seems every other time I open the dock, it only displays labels for the individual apps rather than presenting images for each app.


----------



## Tom Servo

Please Please Please! Is there a way to shut this garbage off? I've got a family member trying to watch the US Open and it's taking 15-25 seconds between channel changes, with the interactive content not working half the time. Is there ANY WAY to take this off the receiver? Can I unplug it from the network to speed it up? ANYTHING_!_

It's bad enough that the DVRs are sloths to begin with, but adding networking and media share beta and now *this* beta without giving us an option to uninstall/shut off the software is [bleeping] ridiculous.

There has to be something we can do to speed these things back up.

Anyone?


----------



## veryoldschool

Drew2k said:


> I'm seeing a lot of problems with individual apps.
> 
> As Suart noted, the DIRECTV 5-Day Weather Forecast reports "invalid ZIP".


 I used "by city" and it's working here.



> The Horoscope app is not functioning.


 My "Horror scope" is also working here.


> It also seems every other time I open the dock, it only displays labels for the individual apps rather than presenting images for each app.


 Which server are you using? This morning I changed from the Widgetson over to the Widgetsoff. It did take a few mins before everything came back up and while I was waiting it seemed to "hang", so I had to use "exit" to clear it.


----------



## veryoldschool

Tom Servo said:


> Please Please Please! Is there a way to shut this garbage off? I've got a family member trying to watch the US Open and it's taking 15-25 seconds between channel changes, with the interactive content not working half the time. Is there ANY WAY to take this off the receiver? Can I unplug it from the network to speed it up? ANYTHING_!_
> 
> It's bad enough that the DVRs are sloths to begin with, but adding networking and media share beta and now *this* beta without giving us an option to uninstall/shut off the software is [bleeping] ridiculous.
> 
> There has to be something we can do to speed these things back up.
> 
> Anyone?


 Don't press the right arrow should keep them "off". These load when you press the arrow and shouldn't be the cause of your slowness.


----------



## joannel

When I went into the Directv apps site, I found under manage my apps, weather radar, that I had a warning in there telling me that I had multiple zip codes listed. I corrected the zip code and now my Weather Radar App is working again.


----------



## Tom Servo

veryoldschool said:


> Don't press the right arrow should keep them "off". These load when you press the arrow and shouldn't be the cause of your slowness.


I haven't loaded them today; all I know is I tried to use the TVApps once and ever since then the receiver is slower than molassas in January. And all the interactive channels like News Mix and US Open are practically unresponsive.

Unfortunately I don't have a 30 minute window open until Monday afternoon to do a reset without losing programming, but I think that may be the last option to try out of desperation.


----------



## Drew2k

veryoldschool said:


> I used "by city" and it's working here.
> 
> My "Horror scope" is also working here.
> Which server are you using? This morning I changed from the Widgetson over to the Widgetsoff. It did take a few mins before everything came back up and while I was waiting it seemed to "hang", so I had to use "exit" to clear it.


I still had WIDGETSON as the last active keyword but just input WIDGETSOFF so I'll see what happens. Right now it's still showing only labels in the dockbar, no pictures, and there's no yellow highlight box. I pressed EXIT on live TV to disable ScoreGuide and tried again and this time got the yellow highlight selector.

I'm still getting Invalid ZIP for the DIRECTV weather app, and if I choose OPTIONS from the TV app, I get: "We are experiencing technical difficulties. Try tuning to another channel and then back to this application." I'm behind in the live buffer, so I'll wait to try this.

Another odd thing is that when I first set up the apps, I used the web site in Firefox. I had a lot of problems with it requesting my password every time I clicked My TV Apps, so I tried in IE8, logged in, and was able to set preferences. Now when I try to change preferences for the weather app, for example, in IE8, there are no preferences.


----------



## MLBurks

veryoldschool said:


> Don't press the right arrow should keep them "off". These load when you press the arrow and shouldn't be the cause of your slowness.


I always like something new to play with but when I hit the right arrow accidentally, it is frustrating because it takes forever to load up and you virtually can't do anything else until it loads up. So I can see why those who don't want this get frustrated over it.


----------



## Drew2k

MLBurks said:


> I always like something new to play with but when I hit the right arrow accidentally, it is frustrating because it takes forever to load up and you virtually can't do anything else until it loads up. So I can see why those who don't want this get frustrated over it.


When I see "Loading TV Apps..." I can immediately press EXIT and it cancels the load and everything else still functions.


----------



## p010ne

joannel said:


> When I went into the Directv apps site, I found under manage my apps, weather radar, that I had a warning in there telling me that I had multiple zip codes listed. I corrected the zip code and now my Weather Radar App is working again.


:hurah: Now see how useful it is to use the PC with the DirecTV website to verify the TVapps options are correct? :hurah:


----------



## MLBurks

Drew2k said:


> When I see "Loading TV Apps..." I can immediately press EXIT and it cancels the load and everything else still functions.


I'll have to try that next time. Usually when I accidentally hit a button that will load up something slowly that I don't want, the remote takes a flight across the room.


----------



## xandor

My living room receiver is working fine, but my receiver in my bedroom is not bringing up anything for the apps, using either my logitech harmony one or my D* remote. Everything else, however, works. Both receivers go through the same linksys router, the WRT610N. I even tried the keyword search "widgetson" to no effect.

However, I'm having other odd issues with it, like, when I bring it out of standby, it usually takes a minute or so for it to decide to respond to remote control commands.

Any suggestions? I was going to try a restart, but it's in the middle of recording.


----------



## Tom Servo

xandor said:


> My living room receiver is working fine, but my receiver in my bedroom is not bringing up anything for the apps, using either my logitech harmony one or my D* remote. Everything else, however, works. Both receivers go through the same linksys router, the WRT610N. I even tried the keyword search "widgetson" to no effect.
> 
> However, I'm having other odd issues with it, like, when I bring it out of standby, it usually takes a minute or so for it to decide to respond to remote control commands.
> 
> Any suggestions? I was going to try a restart, but it's in the middle of recording.


I finally had enough and reset the DVR in the living room and it seems to have sped things back up a bit. I've also unplugged the network cable since that was also slowing things down. So far, so good.


----------



## dennisj00

I did Widgetsoff a couple of days ago and replaced the greyed out versions with the ones I wanted.

While they're slow loading, they all work, weather, radar, horoscope, biorythm. . . like I said they're SLOW but they work.

Better than the Active stuff cause it doesn't get rid of what's playing.


----------



## xandor

Tom Servo said:


> I finally had enough and reset the DVR in the living room and it seems to have sped things back up a bit. I've also unplugged the network cable since that was also slowing things down. So far, so good.


No good...still nothing after restart.


----------



## xandor

Did a 'widgetsoff' and now get a black screen when I hit the right arrow.


----------



## veryoldschool

xandor said:


> Did a 'widgetsoff' and now get a black screen when I hit the right arrow.


 Try here to set some up: http://tvapps.directv.com


----------



## smokey99

I have not been able to get this to work on either of my HR-20 100's. I ave restarted the receivers, confirmed the receivers are connected to the internet and my home network. I also cannot find the location to widgetsoff/on. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tivoboy

Is there a way to turn this off?


----------



## xandor

veryoldschool said:


> Try here to set some up: http://tvapps.directv.com


I already did that (should've stated that...) but I found that apparently, my receiver doesn't like doing that while playing back a recorded show. When I returned to live tv, it worked.

Go fig.


----------



## veryoldschool

xandor said:


> I already did that (should've stated that...) but I found that apparently, my receiver doesn't like doing that while playing back a recorded show. When I returned to live tv, it worked.
> 
> Go fig.


 Yes, this app is for "LIVE TV".


----------



## PearlMikeJam

I had this working momentarily Saturday morning. After setting up a couple of apps, the Radar app froze on the screen and required a RBR. Since then, I cannot get the TV Apps to even attempt to load. I am connected to the internet, however Network Services cannot start (and has never been able to start).

On a related note, my HR20-700 is connect to the Linksys 600A gaming adapter. The last two software updates to the HR20 have really hurt the network connectivity. I have not changed anything in my network other than the software on the HR20. The update earlier this year required several attempts to completely connect to the internet and network (no such issues previously). The most recent upgrade has the same issues with the added issue of constantly dropping the connection requiring the STB to be reset most of the time to get connectivity back. If it matters, I am using a Belkin N+ router with the HR20 set to a static IP.

What would be preventing the apps from loading? Would this be a "widgetsoff" issue?


----------



## Huskie_2009

My Biorhythm is currently 2 1/2 stars out of 5.

Were those bad votes due to their "Emotional" curve being at their lowest levels?


----------



## Doug Brott

tivoboy said:


> Is there a way to turn this off?


unplug your network cable.


----------



## davring

TVapps work on my HR20-700 but only for a short while. When they stop working the background blue color in list/guide turns black with a lower resolution. The HR continues to function OK, but the only way to correct it is a reset.


----------



## veryoldschool

davring said:


> TVapps work on my HR20-700 but only for a short while. When they stop working the background blue color in list/guide turns black with a lower resolution. The HR continues to function OK, but the only way to correct it is a reset.


Are you trying to use them while watching a recording?
Does this happen with live TV [the way these are meant to be used]?


----------



## dennisj00

veryoldschool said:


> Yes, this app is for "LIVE TV".


They work fine on my HR2xes either on Live TV or while playing a recording.


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> They work fine on my HR2xes either on Live TV or while playing a recording.


 This hasn't always been the case.


----------



## billgrayny

HR20-700

On Saturday AM (6/20) I used the TVAPPS web site to choose new apps since the old beta ones no longer worked. After doing this, I did have working apps - I used the weather radar one several times on Saturday afternoon.

On Sunday afternoon when I tried to bring them up, I got no APPS windows and the receiver was unresponsive to any other remote keys for several minutes. Finally remote function returned, but still no APPs. (I don't know if it has any bearing on the issue, but I was somewhere behind real time in a dual live buffer when I first pressed the right arrow.)

Today, again no APPs showing but the receiver does not loose remote function at least.

I have toggled WIDGETSON & WIDGETSOFF several times with no luck. I am now resetting the receiver and will report back.

BTW, the beta Widgets worked fine for a long time and I know my network is ok.

EDIT:
OK, after a Menu reset, the first time I pressed the right arrow nothing happened. With the second press "loading TV Apps" showed on the screen, but the Apps never loaded the rest of the way. And the remote control functions were locked out again. I put the HR20 into Standby and back on again and remote function returned. Tried pressing right arrow again and this time the Apps loaded and my local weather one worked. The radar tried to load for a long time and failed.

And in continuing to try to get the Apps to work I have locked out the remote control function again multiple times - usually getting no Apps loaded. As before, putting the receiver into Standby and back out restores remote control function.

Right now I am back where I started - Apps won't work and I guess I'll give up on them for now.


----------



## Game Fan

Mine works fine, but it's slower than Heinz ketchup.


----------



## luth316

Unfortunately, I am in the same boat as many. I have 1 HR20-100 and 2 HR20-700's that all connect fine to the internet with and pass the connectivity test. All 3 receive VOD and have Media Share working and I am also able to access video from all 3 receivers on my computer via Directv2pc (not that that matters).

My internet connection is highspeed DSL and the receivers have a wired internet connection through a Linkyss WRT300N router.

Have resent signal from Directv and even done a menu reset and a RBR from the HR-20-100 and NOTHING WORKS!!!

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## smokey99

It sounds like a cool feature... if it worked. :nono2:


----------



## WaltL

Through this past weekend, TVApps worked on each of my 3 DVR's exactly the same. They would launch but only 2 apps showed up plus the app store. 

On the TVApp Web site, nothing I tried as far as installing or deleting apps changed anything on the DVR's. Still the same 2 apps appeared even with all apps deleted on all DVR's.

Monday morning I checked the web site again and My TV Apps was populated with a bunch of apps. All but 2 were light grey and lined through. The 2 that were not lined through were the 2 that were displaying on the DVR's.

So I deleted all apps again and checked the DVR's. TVApps launched but only the App Store was displayed as I expected. I installed 6 apps on each DVR and all was well. All 6 worked including the App Store.

On Monday afternoon I went to the web site to add another app and My TV Apps was totally blank for all 3 DVR's. 

At the same time the same 6 apps were on the DVR's and showed under the My Apps in the store. I can't change anything on the Web Site and have an effect on the DVR's.

It's still the same thing this morning. Blank on Web works on DVR's but I can't affect change on Web.


----------



## KCCardsfan

Mine works fairly quick, I just tap the right arrow and within a few seconds the Apps have loaded. There are however a few quirks within the individual Apps, the Weather Radar states at the top Kansas City, but the map shows the area southwest of KC (Joplin to Oklahoma City), KC is not shown at all, zip codes are correct. I set up two My MLB Team Apps, the game times shown for the next game is PST instead of CST-but when opening the App the time is correct, CST. Sent trouble reports on all three. Overall I like the Apps and will continue to use them.


----------



## Huskie_2009

KCCardsfan said:


> Mine works fairly quick, I just tap the right arrow and within a few seconds the Apps have loaded. There are however a few quirks within the individual Apps, the Weather Radar states at the top Kansas City, but the map shows the area southwest of KC (Joplin to Oklahoma City), KC is not shown at all, zip codes are correct.


Your crop # is incorrect then. Use a crop value of 5 and KC will be almost dead center.

The radar is much too big to fit into a 400x300 image that the TV Apps require.
The crop value is used to select which part of the original image to show.

The description field that DTV shows for crop is being truncated and it is not explaining to the users what this value is really for.

To see the entire radar for KC area, the radar location code is eax.

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=eax&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no

Crop tells it which part of that image to show.

If you haven't done so already, entering this value into the radar location code (loc) in the options screen will speed up the display of the App. Otherwise, the App has to find your radar based on the receiver's zipcode.  
The description for that parameter is also truncated but it did try to explain this too.


----------



## grape

The radar app is very nice. Especially living here in tornado land it will be nice to be able to pull that up during the spring and fall storms. Thanks Huskie.


----------



## mogulman

Works on my HR20-700, but kind of slow.

Is it supposed to work on an H21-100? I can't get it working.


----------



## veryoldschool

mogulman said:


> Is it supposed to work on an H21-100? I can't get it working.


 No, it currently is only for the DVRs


----------



## KCCardsfan

Huskie_2009 said:


> Your crop # is incorrect then. Use a crop value of 5 and KC will be almost dead center.
> 
> The radar is much too big to fit into a 400x300 image that the TV Apps require.
> The crop value is used to select which part of the original image to show.
> 
> The description field that DTV shows for crop is being truncated and it is not explaining to the users what this value is really for.
> 
> To see the entire radar for KC area, the radar location code is eax.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=eax&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no
> 
> Crop tells it which part of that image to show.
> 
> If you haven't done so already, entering this value into the radar location code (loc) in the options screen will speed up the display of the App. Otherwise, the App has to find your radar based on the receiver's zipcode.
> The description for that parameter is also truncated but it did try to explain this too.


Changed the crop to Center Left and that took care of it, never had any trouble with running slow. 
Thanks for clearing this up, I misunderstood the crop for where the radar was to be placed on the screen, instead of where to locate the map on the radar! :nono2:


----------



## Steveknj

Can't get it to work on my HR21-100. Tried both widget settings, held right arrow for a minute, tapped it a few times, setup applications on the website at the beginning of this thread. Network able to do DOD, bring in my music and pics, and use the PCDVR Direct TV function. My network services generate a 301 error when i try to automatically set it up. I haven't tried port forwarding yet on the router (the DVR is running through ethernet cable to a Buffalo router and using Optimumum Online cable.

On another note, aren't beta features usually voluntary on software packages. SO I could see people's frustration if this app is too slow or it interferes with their enjoyment. I believe you should be able to opt out of a beta feature like you can with most other software. It doesn't seem right to force someone to be a beta tester.


----------



## Bob Coxner

TVApps has broken my News Mix. When I'm on the News Mix channel - right arrow gets me TVApps, down arrow gets a bonk, left arrow gets Info and up arrow get Quick Tune.

I use the News Mix and Sports Mix a lot more than I would ever use the Apps. I hope DTV will correct the problem.


----------



## kiknwing

How do I create an app that reads rss feeds? I know that it has to be in png picture format but how do I get it setup to get feeds and add it to the png?


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Steveknj said:


> Can't get it to work on my HR21-100. Tried both widget settings, held right arrow for a minute, tapped it a few times, setup applications on the website at the beginning of this thread. Network able to do DOD, bring in my music and pics, and use the PCDVR Direct TV function. My network services generate a 301 error when i try to automatically set it up. I haven't tried port forwarding yet on the router (the DVR is running through ethernet cable to a Buffalo router and using Optimumum Online cable.
> 
> On another note, aren't beta features usually voluntary on software packages. SO I could see people's frustration if this app is too slow or it interferes with their enjoyment. I believe you should be able to opt out of a beta feature like you can with most other software. It doesn't seem right to force someone to be a beta tester.


I need some getting network services to work. VOD and all DVR to PC stuff works.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

I cannot log into the TV apps site; anyone know why? I receive this message "Your login attempt was not successful, try again."


----------



## Steveknj

Played with it some more last night, still no go. Widgets set to off, I tried some port forwarding settings on my router to try and get network services to work, but still getting 301 error. Tried using the default ports with UDP, TCP and both on the router. No go.


----------



## nn8l

I added the apps last week and tonight we lost our power for a couple minutes. (Don't ask me why the HR20-700 wasn't plugged into the UPS) Anyway, once it rebooted I can't get my circle of lights to dim. Is this because of the apps feature?

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

nn8l said:


> I added the apps last week and tonight we lost our power for a couple minutes. (Don't ask me why the HR20-700 wasn't plugged into the UPS) Anyway, once it rebooted I can't get my circle of lights to dim. Is this because of the apps feature?
> 
> Thanks.


 You might try changing channels [weird I know] because some have had this when on an active channel.


----------



## ozonedan

When the apps were first announced, it worked fine for me . Now, for the past three days it's a no go. Right arrow and nothing happens.


----------



## loudo

ozonedan said:


> When the apps were first announced, it worked fine for me . Now, for the past three days it's a no go. Right arrow and nothing happens.


Try a menu re-boot. It brought them back for me.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

Right arrow works for me but I still can't log on via the website


----------



## dvisthe

My MLB - in PST (not EST)
Twitter - just a blue screen (yes they are public posts)
NOAA forecast - invalid zip

and for the WIDGETSON (CE)
IMDB - need to have the year the movie was made.
RSS - defaulting to CNN


----------



## Huskie_2009

dvisthe said:


> My MLB - in PST (not EST)
> Twitter - just a blue screen (yes they are public posts)
> NOAA forecast - invalid zip
> 
> and for the WIDGETSON (CE)
> IMDB - need to have the year the movie was made.
> RSS - defaulting to CNN


PM sent for additional information on the Twitter and NOAA Apps.


----------



## Huskie_2009

*TWITTER APP:*

Displays the last four entries made *by the twitter id* specified in the twitterid parameter.

The parameter descriptions are not being shown now, for some unknown reason, which might have made this parameter's value better understood.

I will however update my App to give more than a blank screen when there is no tweets by that twitterid.


----------



## dvisthe

Huskie_2009 said:


> *TWITTER APP:*
> 
> Displays the last four entries made *by the twitter id* specified in the twitterid parameter.
> 
> The parameter descriptions are not being shown now, for some unknown reason, which might have made this parameter's value better understood.
> 
> I will however update my App to give more than a blank screen when there is no tweets by that twitterid.


Thanks, I see now:grin:


----------



## ozonedan

loudo said:


> Try a menu re-boot. It brought them back for me.


Thanks for the suggestion. Still no go.


----------



## mikeinthekeys

Strange issue here... Online apps selected (and changes) are not reflected on screen. I have always been able to make online changes and check them out fairly quickly. However after last night, I initially got the original selections I had (many of them outdated). Going online I saw the same selection that has been working recently and none of the old ones that were superseded. I can make changes on screen through AppStore, but there is no way to have two of some things (two wx zips, two baseball teams, etc) since once you have it checked you can't check it again on that app. Seems that the online system is not communicating with the box somehow. Anyone find this issue or a workaround?


----------



## veryoldschool

mikeinthekeys said:


> Strange issue here... Online apps selected (and changes) are not reflected on screen. I have always been able to make online changes and check them out fairly quickly. However after last night, I initially got the original selections I had (many of them outdated). Going online I saw the same selection that has been working recently and none of the old ones that were superseded. I can make changes on screen through AppStore, but there is no way to have two of some things (two wx zips, two baseball teams, etc) since once you have it checked you can't check it again on that app. Seems that the online system is not communicating with the box somehow. Anyone find this issue or a workaround?


 Server/box not matching seems to be related to whether you're using the widgetson or widgetsoff server and which DirecTV website.
This thread is for widgetsoff.


----------



## mikeinthekeys

veryoldschool said:


> Server/box not matching seems to be related to whether you're using the widgetson or widgetsoff server and which DirecTV website.
> This thread is for widgetsoff.


 Thanks, I just found Doug's other thread about the alternate website. I can now change them online, though there are still some issues.


----------



## hdtvluvr

OK, is there a way to remove the TVApps? I do not want the right arrow to bring anything up. It should only be used to navigate menus - not bring up something unwanted.

Oh, and while watching a recording if you press the right arrow you get a blank screen for several seconds.


----------



## Drew2k

hdtvluvr said:


> OK, is there a way to remove the TVApps? I do not want the right arrow to bring anything up. It should only be used to navigate menus - not bring up something unwanted.
> 
> Oh, and while watching a recording if you press the right arrow you get a blank screen for several seconds.


If enough people request it, I'm sure DIRECTV would consider providing an option in Setup to control TV apps, but I wouldn't count on it. One thing you can do is disconnect the network cable, but that would remove other features as well.

In case you didn't know it, not only does the RIGHT arrow have a function on the HR2x receivers, so does the LEFT arrow (return to previous screen) and UP arrow (QuickTune), and I wouldn't be surprised if the DOWN arrow is assigned a function of its own in the not too distant futuere ...


----------



## hdtvluvr

I am using a programmable remote.

Yes, I knew about the left arrow and its secondary function. However, this is taken care of by putting an exit in the macro I have on the left arrow. A click of the left arrow will navigate in menus and previous screen and a click and hold will navigate to previous screen, exit and decrease Vol on my AVR. Using this logic on the right arrow (i.e. adding an exit to the macro) doesn't seem to decrease the blank screen time.

I vote for a section in the setup menu to totally turn this function off. Excluding that perhaps a word to use in search to turn it off.


----------



## p010ne

:hurah: Really excellent programming of the NOAA Radar Tvapp to report that the radar is offline! :hurah:


----------



## mdavej

For those trying to delete apps using the website, it works now.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

I still cannot login via the website


----------



## Marlin Guy

I was on the alpha version until this weekend.

Issues:
No apparent migration from alpha to beta for my apps.
No RSS feeds on beta apps. These were my primary use of apps.


----------



## Marlin Guy

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> I still cannot login via the website


It won't load in IE8 for me but Firefox works OK.


----------



## bearcat250

OK, I don't know if this has been discussed, but I'm not going to search all 10 pages to find out. I have two HR21-100's. Both connected to the internet. On one the TV Apps work. On the other when I try to load an app I get "We are experiencing technical difficulties. Try tuning to another channel and then back to this application." Tune to another chanel and get the same message. Help.
Thanx


----------



## y2k02c5

Is Directv providing any customer service with these apps? I have both my HR20 and HR23 hooked up to the internet, and the right arrow does NOTHING. I can download on demand and everything else, but apps don't show up. Getting ready to call customer service if its worth it.


----------



## SteveHas

Apps showed up on one of my HR20-700 Sunday
worked for an hour, 
I was able to edit them via web page,
very cool
then, they went away
still not showing up on either HR20-700 at this point


----------



## Maybein08

This is not working for me. HR21-200, wired connection, media share working, DOD working. I've rebooted, unplugged....I'm not happy with the tease!!!


----------



## mickcris

My dsl modem went out last week so i decided to pick up a cheap router (to replace my Linksys BEFSR81) also while i was replacing the modem. i bought a refurbed netgear WNDR3300 for about $30 from newegg and flashed it DD-WRT. TVApps now work without having to change any settings in the router.
I haven't messed with them much yet, but it seems to be a pretty cool feature.


----------



## dennisj00

Anyone know why the Radar app disappeared?


----------



## loudo

dennisj00 said:


> Anyone know why the Radar app disappeared?


It was there this morning, but gone this afternoon. That is my favorite App.


----------



## KCCardsfan

loudo said:


> It was there this morning, but gone this afternoon. That is my favorite App.


Mine too. Hope it returns.


----------



## Marlin Guy

It's not a very good RADAR, IMHO.
I'd much rather hop on the PC and check NEXRAD.
Faster and better.

Still no RRS feeds for me. Not on the website. Not on the HR20.
Why were they removed?
I had Digg and TPB working well.


----------



## p010ne

Marlin Guy said:


> It's not a _very good RADAR_, IMHO.
> I'd much rather hop on the PC and check *NEXRAD*.
> Faster and better.


:sure:But that NOAA tvapp was using NEXRAD, you thought it was not a very good RADAR? :sure:


----------



## Huskie_2009

Another BBQ holiday ... another radar-less weather warning day. 

I've received an email from DirecTv.

DirecTv temporarily disabled my radar app on Thursday.
Their engineers found a technical issue it was causing and I should not alter it until the engineers contact me.

I have no idea what might have been found or when I'll hear from them.

I do know I mentioned a bug in the way checkbox parameters are handled. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## loudo

Huskie_2009 said:


> Another BBQ holiday ... another radar-less weather warning day.
> 
> I've received an email from DirecTv.
> 
> DirecTv temporarily disabled my radar app on Thursday.
> Their engineers found a technical issue it was causing and I should not alter it until the engineers contact me.
> 
> I have no idea what might have been found or when I'll hear from them.
> 
> I do know I mentioned a bug in the way checkbox parameters are handled. Maybe that has something to do with it.


I had noticed a few times when I brought it up, when I would try to remove it from the screen, it would exit to the left instead of the right side of the screen. It would then lock up, with the radar half on the screen, and I had to hit "Exit" to clear the screen. This would happen once in a while, but not always.


----------



## Huskie_2009

loudo said:


> I had noticed a few times when I brought it up, when I would try to remove it from the screen, it would exit to the left instead of the right side of the screen. It would then lock up, with the radar half on the screen, and I had to hit "Exit" to clear the screen. This would happen once in a while, but not always.


I have had that happen to most of the Apps most of the time. 
The first time I pick an App, it works fine. Then it might work the second time.
Like you said, hitting EXIT does clear that issue.

In it's current form, the Apps themselves are nothing but a PNG (image) file returned to the receiver based on optional parameters. The receiver runs nothing and the App (which runs on the server hosting it) does all the work. It works the same as a person's browser would to see an image. The Apps aren't even 'uploaded' to a DirecTv server. We just provide the necessary information into their database.

The radar causing an issue baffles me. The App does all the work and just returns an image. Maybe it's the number of colors? If that was the case, then that beta FlickR App should have exposed the issue.
It's not that slow, especially when you use the radar location codes instead of relying on the zipcode.

Maybe it's the checkbox parameters not being consistant which I mentioned to DTV when I first noticed it. This App uses three of those to toggle roads, city names and legend. I've tried to program around the issue by checking for these inconsistencies.

My guess would have to be something with the parameter types this App has.
I should know more once I hear from their engineers.


----------



## FussyBob

Huskie_2009 said:


> Another BBQ holiday ... another radar-less weather warning day.
> 
> I've received an email from DirecTv.
> 
> DirecTv temporarily disabled my radar app on Thursday.
> Their engineers found a technical issue it was causing and I should not alter it until the engineers contact me.
> 
> I have no idea what might have been found or when I'll hear from them.
> 
> I do know I mentioned a bug in the way checkbox parameters are handled. Maybe that has something to do with it.


Huskie, don't let this app disappear! It's the best one of the group and I count on it every day....


----------



## bearcat250

OK, at first apps worked on one HR21-100 but not the other. Now they work on both BUT, On one HR21-100 I have no options. So on the Digital Clock for instance, I cannot change the position, color, font size or anything else. Any ideas?


----------



## bearcat250

I forgot to mention, its the same way on the DTV web site for apps. I have the options available for editing on one receiver but not the other.


----------



## David MacLeod

Huskie_2009 said:


> Another BBQ holiday ... another radar-less weather warning day.
> 
> I've received an email from DirecTv.
> 
> DirecTv temporarily disabled my radar app on Thursday.
> Their engineers found a technical issue it was causing and I should not alter it until the engineers contact me.
> 
> I have no idea what might have been found or when I'll hear from them.
> 
> I do know I mentioned a bug in the way checkbox parameters are handled. Maybe that has something to do with it.


it was working great on 3 hr21-100 units here, liked it a lot


----------



## RACJ2

Though I'm not a huge baseball fan, I want to say that whoever created the "My MLB Team" TVApp did a nice job. I hope that person or someone else creates a "My NFL Team" and "My NHL Team" TVApp that is similar.


----------



## dnelms

OK, I've tried everything I can think of short of rebooting the receiver. I've been to the Apps area on DirecTV and got those in order. But my HR20-700 (latest NR), just will not do anything when I use the right arrow button. I've tried it multiple times, short tries and holding it down also. Nothing. There isn't a keyword activation like some things have been before, is it?

Any help or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## dennisj00

Try 'WIDGETSON' . . .this may start them but they'll point to the test servers. Then do 'WIDGETSOFF' to get them pointed to the production servers.

Good Luck!!


----------



## dnelms

dennisj00 said:


> Try 'WIDGETSON' . . .this may start them but they'll point to the test servers. Then do 'WIDGETSOFF' to get them pointed to the production servers.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Still no go... gonna try a reset and see if that gets it cranked up.


----------



## veryoldschool

dnelms said:


> Still no go... gonna try a reset and see if that gets it cranked up.


 Network services working seems to get TVApps working too.
Check the setup menu/info and see if you have 5000 for network services. If not [like 301 or something] go into the network setup and see if you can get them started. Some [like myself] need to forward two ports in the router to get them [N/S] to work. Once this works, TVApps to here. YMMV


----------



## dnelms

veryoldschool said:


> Network services working seems to get TVApps working too.
> Check the setup menu/info and see if you have 5000 for network services. If not [like 301 or something] go into the network setup and see if you can get them started. Some [like myself] need to forward two ports in the router to get them [N/S] to work. Once this works, TVApps to here. YMMV


Yea I remember the 301 with the yellow exclamation mark beside it. Can't get to the TV right now (wife watching) , but I'll give it a go. Before going forward a couple of things. Network services is different than just being able to get VOD and internet connected, right? Also, which ports did you need to open to get it to work?


----------



## veryoldschool

dnelms said:


> Yea I remember the 301 with the yellow exclamation mark beside it. Can't get to the TV right now (wife watching) , but I'll give it a go. Before going forward a couple of things. Network services is different than just being able to get VOD and internet connected, right? Also, which ports did you need to open to get it to work?


DirecTV currently says we don't need/use network services, "but" my router seems to need me to get them to work so it will work for TVApps.
If you look at the network setup menu, you should see network services. Under that menu, you have auto and manual. I needed to change to manual which is where I select which two ports to use. Then I go into my router and setup port forwarding by IP [the receiver] for the two ports I selected. Now if my router did uPnP correctly, maybe I wouldn't need to do this.
With the router setup and the receiver setup, you should be able to "start network services" [from the same screen where you selected the ports].


----------



## John Silver

(cross post from the directv forum)

- I've added apps to my "Dock" at both tvapps and ce-tvapps web sites for both of my HR21-200s:

- I've done red button resets and power off/on on both DVR

- I've entered keywords WIDGETSON and WIDGETSOFF

- I've confirmed that my NETWORK and INTERNET connections are fine both on the System Info screen and by actually downloading VODs and viewing pictures and videos from my server on my TV.

And still, the right arrow does nothing. The remote sends the keypress out, the receiver acknowledges the keypress, but nothing happens on the TV screen. Yes, the up and left arrows work as they should.

On the tvapps web sites, what does "TV Apps in dock" mean? I can't find any reference to "dock". Is there another step I should be taking to move the apps from the dock to the DVRs?

I appreciate any help or suggestions and yes, I've read this entire thread


----------



## veryoldschool

John Silver said:


> (cross post from the directv forum)
> 
> - I've added apps to my "Dock" at both tvapps and ce-tvapps web sites for both of my HR21-200s:
> 
> - I've done red button resets and power off/on on both DVR
> 
> - I've entered keywords WIDGETSON and WIDGETSOFF
> 
> - I've confirmed that my NETWORK and INTERNET connections are fine both on the System Info screen and by actually downloading VODs and viewing pictures and videos from my server on my TV.
> 
> And still, the right arrow does nothing. The remote sends the keypress out, the receiver acknowledges the keypress, but nothing happens on the TV screen. Yes, the up and left arrows work as they should.
> 
> On the tvapps web sites, what does "TV Apps in dock" mean? I can't find any reference to "dock". Is there another step I should be taking to move the apps from the dock to the DVRs?
> 
> I appreciate any help or suggestions and yes, I've read this entire thread


"The dock" would be the panel that comes out from the right side of the screen [when they work].
Look at the post above and into whether network services are working under your system info screen.


----------



## MikeW

I'm rather literate when it comes to routers, port forwarding and the such. I've opened up my reciever as a DMZ host, manually configured ports and set it for automatic. No matter what options I try, network services will not start (code 301). I have 4 boxes to test from and none seem to be able to start net services.

Is there a consensus on whether this should be rock solid and I should be able to get this to work or is it simply a matter of luck of the draw?

My other problem is going to be adding 8 more routes for port forwarding. I already have an extensive amount of items in there (Slingbox, music server and other stuff). My router only has 24 routes and I've used 18....


----------



## John Silver

Disregard my post above. Got it working.

Mike, contrary to what others have said, at least on my two HR21-200s, if there is a "network services will not start (code 301)", TV Apps will not work and a right remote control keypress does nothing.

I have a Linksys WRT54G router loaded with DD-WRT software and I had to do two things to get TV Apps to work.

1. Enable UPnP
2. Disable the SPI Firewall

Then, it was a matter of going back to each DVR, Setup, Network, Network Services, and automatically starting the service.

Now the Right Arrow on the remote brings up the TV Apps like it should. Also, on your DVR, if you search for a keyword WIDGETSON, the DVR will use the http://ce-tvapps.dtvce.com web page. If you do a WIDGETSOFF, your DVR will use the http://tvapps.directv.com web page.


----------



## mickcris

MikeW said:



> I'm rather literate when it comes to routers, port forwarding and the such. I've opened up my reciever as a DMZ host, manually configured ports and set it for automatic. No matter what options I try, network services will not start (code 301). I have 4 boxes to test from and none seem to be able to start net services.
> 
> Is there a consensus on whether this should be rock solid and I should be able to get this to work or is it simply a matter of luck of the draw?
> 
> My other problem is going to be adding 8 more routes for port forwarding. I already have an extensive amount of items in there (Slingbox, music server and other stuff). My router only has 24 routes and I've used 18....


What brand and model # is your router? I had a Linksys BEFSR81 v2.0 that would not work no matter what I did. I ended up getting a cheap Netgear refurb and flashing it DD-WRT to get it to work.


----------



## bearcat250

OK, I keep reading about widgets on and widgets off. Where do I turn on or off the widgets. Maybe this will fix my problem that I have had absolutely no responses to on this forum and the DTV help forums.


----------



## MLBurks

bearcat250 said:


> OK, I keep reading about widgets on and widgets off. Where do I turn on or off the widgets. Maybe this will fix my problem that I have had absolutely no responses to on this forum and the DTV help forums.


Do a keyword search. Type "widgetsoff" and click search all. Nothing will show up but that will turn off the old CE widgets and should enable the TV Apps to work.


----------



## MikeW

I have a D-Link DIR 655 with SPI off and UPnP on.

I currently use Qwest as my DSL ISP. It comes with an ActionTech M1000 modem. I configured the modem to act as a bridge to ensure it wasn't the cause of my problems. That did not help.


----------



## bearcat250

MLBurks said:


> Do a keyword search. Type "widgetsoff" and click search all. Nothing will show up but that will turn off the old CE widgets and should enable the TV Apps to work.


Tried and still have no options. As an example I cannot change the color, location of font size on the digital clock. These options are also unavailable when I log into the D tv apps web site. My 2nd HR21 works fine.


----------



## bearcat250

I deleted all the apps from this HR21 and them re added them and it seems to be working.


----------



## dnelms

Still can't get it to work. Can not get network services to work. Question.. when forwarding ports, which service type should be used? (TCP, UDP or both)?

My router is Buffalo Tech WZR2-G300N.


----------



## dennisj00

dnelms said:


> Still can't get it to work. Can not get network services to work. Question.. when forwarding ports, which service type should be used? (TCP, UDP or both)?
> 
> My router is Buffalo Tech WZR2-G300N.


TCP but both won't hurt.

Update: I just checked my router and TCP only.


----------



## jsquash

I have gone through a few of the pages of this thread but didnt find an answer to my question, so if it has already been answered i'm sorry. Is there a way to change the time zone so that the time for games in "my mlb teams" app is the same as my local time? Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## dnelms

Well I tried everything to get network services working to get the apps going... it's a no go. Tried everything that has been suggested. I do have one question though. Does anyone have the apps working that does NOT have network services working?


----------



## dennisj00

I have manual setting on each DVR and port forwarding on the router. I can disable port forwarding and Network Services fail but TVApps still work.


----------



## veryoldschool

dnelms said:


> Does anyone have the apps working that does NOT have network services working?


 While I don't, yes there are some that do.
I think this is due to how well the router handles the uPnP requests to open ports. My netgear doesn't and so I need to use network services to open them.


----------



## Huskie_2009

dnelms said:


> Well I tried everything to get network services working to get the apps going... it's a no go. Tried everything that has been suggested. I do have one question though. Does anyone have the apps working that does NOT have network services working?


I do not have Network Services working on either of my receivers but the TV Apps still work.


----------



## ssandhoops

veryoldschool said:


> While I don't, yes there are some that do.
> I think this is due to how well the router handles the uPnP requests to open ports. My netgear doesn't and so I need to use network services to open them.


I've got a netgear router and was having no luck getting network services to work on either an HR20 or HR21 until I upgraded the firmware on the router. Now network services are working as are the DirecTV Apps.


----------



## dcowboy7

On the NOAA app:

for today it says prec %:
daytime = 20% (red), 18% (white)
nite = 20% (red), 15% (white)

why are there four %s ?
whats the difference between the red & white #s ?


----------



## dennisj00

Radar is back!


----------



## dnelms

Well I just decided to let this one ride. I can't get the TV apps working. It's not a big deal to me to have them, just thought it would be nice. For the life of me I can't figure out how my HR20-700 (and my Buffalo Tech router) plays nice with MediaShare and Video on Demand, but won't play nice with these apps?


----------



## Huskie_2009

dcowboy7 said:


> On the NOAA app:
> 
> for today it says prec %:
> daytime = 20% (red), 18% (white)
> nite = 20% (red), 15% (white)
> 
> why are there four %s ?
> whats the difference between the red & white #s ?


Those numbers are for the Possibility of Precipitation values.

The white % numbers are the actual values for both the daytime and evening hours. These numbers are not rounded off.

The % numbers within the icons are rounded up to the nearest 10.
It's color stands for whether it's a hazardous condition or not.
In your case, you probably had a 20% chance of a thunderstorm. The icons with the red % numbers have a lightning bolt.



dennisj00 said:


> Radar is back!



With DirecTv's help, we got the radar back up.

The receivers were sometimes having a little trouble with the amount of data that they were receiving. Depending on the weather condition and terrain in the radar, the PNG image file being returned to the receiver was being transferred in chunked form with some chunks being too large for it to handle. Once they figured out what it was doing, they let me know and it is now being returned differently. They must have confirmed that it is no longer an issue and they turned it back on.

Thank you DirecTv, especially my very helpful TV Apps representative.


----------



## Beetle

I have been trying to get the apps running since this thread started with no luck. I have been on the TVApps website to set things up and that all worked well but still no apps. VOD works well. I am using a D-Link DI-524 router to a Linksys switch to an HR-22Originally this thread said this was a beta test. Does anyone know if we are past beta and into production? 
Can we receive tech support for this feature?


----------



## dcowboy7

Huskie_2009 said:


> Those numbers are for the Possibility of Precipitation values.
> 
> The white % numbers are the actual values for both the daytime and evening hours. These numbers are not rounded off.
> 
> The % numbers within the icons are rounded up to the nearest 10.
> It's color stands for whether it's a hazardous condition or not.
> In your case, you probably had a 20% chance of a thunderstorm. The icons with the red % numbers have a lightning bolt.


Yes but whats the point of showing both A) the rounded %....B) the actual % ?

Why not just show one or the other ? its just unnecessary clutter.


----------



## luth316

Just a little tidbit of info for those out there who still can't get TVApps to work. I followed this thread for several weeks and tried everything that was suggested by each person who posted. I finally took one poster's advice and upgraded my router to the newest available firmware/drivers and it worked!!!

So, after you try all of these easy fixes and they don't work, try downloading and installing your routers latest firmware and hopefully you'll get it working.


----------



## chestertime

Searched through the thread and saw a few references to slowness issues. I have an HR23 and tvapps load painfully slow. Even after they first load on the side, they are slow to load content within them after I select one. Occasionally they it takes so long to load the tvapps go away (I assume that would normally happen if you didn't use it for 30 seconds or something; I didn't use it because I was still waiting for the thing to load). Is this possibly related to my internet connection? I have a pretty sorry internet connection through AT&T (oh how I miss my cable internet) but I am able to download DoD and other programs. Tvapps don't like they'd be that bandwidth intensive.


----------



## veryoldschool

chestertime said:


> Searched through the thread and saw a few references to slowness issues. I have an HR23 and tvapps load painfully slow. Even after they first load on the side, they are slow to load content within them after I select one. Occasionally they it takes so long to load the tvapps go away (I assume that would normally happen if you didn't use it for 30 seconds or something; I didn't use it because I was still waiting for the thing to load). Is this possibly related to my internet connection? I have a pretty sorry internet connection through AT&T (oh how I miss my cable internet) but I am able to download DoD and other programs. Tvapps don't like they'd be that bandwidth intensive.


Maybe not bandwidth intensive, but need for response may be the issue.
While mine aren't blisteringly fast, they do work and also need to query the server.


----------



## chestertime

think I need to try one of these router troubleshooting options, or if the router is the problem does it just not work at all?


----------



## veryoldschool

chestertime said:


> think I need to try one of these router troubleshooting options, or if the router is the problem does it just not work at all?


"For me" if there is a router issue, it's a "no go".


----------



## n3ntj

I have never been able to get Widgets or Apps to ever work on my networked HR20-700. I can d/l movies and programs via DoD. I went to the website listed in the OP and turned on a few Apps and set them to work with my HR20-700. When I press the RIGHT arrow key (next to SELECT) nothing happens, unless I am on a sports channel.. then, if I hold the right arrow button for maybe 5 secs, the Scoreguide logo comes up on the bottom right. Nothing else.

Anyone have any idea what is happening?


----------



## dcowboy7

The weather people really are different. I have the same zip code keyed in for both apps yet:
- on the weather channel app my high temp for tomorrow says 71.
- on the NOAA app my high temp for tomorrow says 78.

How can there be a 7 degree flux....thats alot.


----------



## Tom Servo

dcowboy7 said:


> The weather people really are different. I have the same zip code keyed in for both apps yet:
> - on the weather channel app my high temp for tomorrow says 71.
> - on the NOAA app my high temp for tomorrow says 78.
> 
> How can there be a 7 degree flux....thats alot.


That's weather forecasting for ya. 

Most weather sources just repurpose the NOAA NWS forecast, including some smaller TV stations out there. The Weather Channel, as far as I know, does all their own modelling, so their predictions are often different.

7° on the other hand, that's pretty extreme.


----------



## khark

On my apps I get a invalid zip code message but it shows weather for my zip code. This thing is so slow when it does work to be almost worthless. 

The active channel seems to show about the same thing and do it quicker and more reliably.


----------



## veryoldschool

khark said:


> On my apps I get a invalid zip code message but it shows weather for my zip code. This thing is so slow when it does work to be almost worthless.
> 
> The active channel seems to show about the same thing and do it quicker and more reliably.


I just compared the TVApps verses the active channel.
TVApps came up in half the time [8 count/18 count] it took for the active channel to show what temp it is right now.


----------



## n3ntj

So, why on earth doesn't D* Apps work on my HR20-700? I followed the instructions to the letter.


----------



## dnelms

n3ntj said:


> So, why on earth doesn't D* Apps work on my HR20-700? I followed the instructions to the letter.


I done everything to get my HR20-700 to work also, just can't get it to work. I also can't get the network services working, no matter what I try ( and I tried all the suggestions). I'd like to see it work, but I do not see that I am missing something that will change my viewing habits.


----------



## pcnerdman

I have an HR21-100 and an HR22-100 connected to my network. I use a DIR-655 router. Media share works but not apps. Both systems pass network connection tests, both systems get DOD. However, both systems will *not* start "Network Services" I get a 301 error. I have enabled port forwarding, I have disabled the firewall and enabled UPnP. I used both automatic settings and manual settings after repeated reboots to both DVR's and the Router. I am using D-link's firmware version 1.220a. 
My Panasonic G10 TV get's Viera links. Viera links allow me to stream HD Amazon movie rentals, youtube videos, local weather, and Bloomburg Stock market updates right from the TV. The TV ethernet cable is plugged into the switched port on the HR21-100, so I know it is not the cable. The APPS problem is in the router somewhere.

PS. It is interesting to note, my new TV, with it's software and hardware, has it's own built in apps. Viera Links allow me to stream HD Video directly from Amazon, with no computer, no DVR, no STB. Just the TV and an ethernet cable. Very interesting


----------



## WestDC

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> Right arrow works for me but I still can't log on via the website


It is the same login and password you use for your online D* account.


----------



## n3ntj

dnelms said:


> I done everything to get my HR20-700 to work also, just can't get it to work. I also can't get the network services working, no matter what I try ( and I tried all the suggestions). I'd like to see it work, but I do not see that I am missing something that will change my viewing habits.


Maybe it's just a problem with the HR20-700s...? I don't have an ethernet line near the HR22-100, so I can't try that out. I can connect and d/l programs via On Demand, just not Apps. I've also tried all of the suggestions I've read on here. Strange. It's never worked. :nono2:


----------



## dennisj00

It's not because it's a HR20-700. Does the box pass the network test for Internet Connectivity? Network services are not needed.

PM me with more of your setup details and IPs and we'll get it working.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

TV Apps not working the past several days for me. Both units HR20-700.

Has been working fine forever. Nothing changed on my home network. I can still access DOD on both units. I have yet to try a reset.


----------



## MLBurks

The apps have been working for me for some time now. But when use the apps, the screen goes black for a good 10 seconds before things work normally again.


----------



## n3ntj

I even went back to the national release and still no D* Apps.

Do D* Apps only work on a specific channel? Still trying the figure out why I can't get it to work.


----------



## chestertime

I have apps when I had an HR23 unit. It died and was replaced with an HR21 and now the apps don't seem to work. Do I need to activate them or does the HR21 not support them?


----------



## veryoldschool

chestertime said:


> I have apps when I had an HR23 unit. It died and was replaced with an HR21 and now the apps don't seem to work. Do I need to activate them or does the HR21 not support them?



They work on all my receivers.

Maybe log in to the DirecTV site and add them to your "new" receiver and see, but it sure isn't the HR21 model.


----------



## Tom Servo

n3ntj said:


> I even went back to the national release and still no D* Apps.
> 
> Do D* Apps only work on a specific channel? Still trying the figure out why I can't get it to work.


Does any interactive content work at all, like Scoreguide or the audio selector on the News Mix channel? If not, the interactive part may have crashed.

That's what happened to my DVR and while nothing works, it has sped everything else up considerably. I hope it never reboots_!_


----------



## n3ntj

Tom Servo said:


> Does any interactive content work at all, like Scoreguide or the audio selector on the News Mix channel? If not, the interactive part may have crashed.
> 
> That's what happened to my DVR and while nothing works, it has sped everything else up considerably. I hope it never reboots_!_


Scoreguide and the audio selector on the Mix channels both work fine.

I have the ports set automatically for STD Services Port and Audio Services Port. If not supposed to be set automatically, how do I know what settings I need to make each of these?


----------



## dennisj00

If you want to set your network services ports manually, pick 2 UNIQUE ports for each DVR. . . example, 27161 and 27162 and then in your router, forward those ports or port range to the IP of that DVR.


----------



## n3ntj

I tried that and still no go. I used two sequential numbers and set up a small range (including those two port numbers) in my Netgear router and turned on Port Forwarding. I entered the two port numbers in my IRD's network setup and ran it. Still 301 error and no Apps.

OK, what else can I try?

Everything that has been suggested to me, I've tried but still doesn't work.


----------



## denpri

Just completed the installation and activation of 2 HR-22 DVRs about one week ago and have a minor issue. Although TVApps work fine (although somewhat slow) on both HR-22 units (e.g., able to select Zip Code for weather, horoscope month, clock time zone, etc.) and I'm able to select new Apps on each HR-22, when I login to the website, tvapps.directv.com, I receive the following error message:

"The account does not contain compatible network enabled receivers".

BOTH units ARE recognized at the main DirecTV website and properly IDed as Living Room & Bedroom and I haven't had any problems with the DVR Scheduler function from both the main website and m.directv.com. Also don't have any network connection errors, OnDemand works just fine and Port Forwording is enabled on a per-unit basis (i.e., one unit has 27162-27163 while the other unit has 27164-27165)

Has anyone encountered this problem and error message when attempting to "manage" TVApps via the Web? Since my account has only been active about a week, could it be a database problem with the TVApps "beta" (i.e., only accounts active as of X date were "transferred" to the "beta" servers)?


----------



## dennisj00

I would simply send them an email with the Receiver IDs and ask them to add these on your account to the TVAPPS database.

Other than a little better interface, you can do most everything on the AppStore.

Though some people get results when Network Services / port forwarding is working, Network services have nothing to do with TVApps.


----------



## RAD

dennisj00 said:


> Network services have nothing to do with TVApps.


I've seen this posted a number of times, but why did this occur then?

Hit right arrow on remote for TVApps and nothing happened. Went to network, advanced, and ran network test which passed, tried network services, which has worked in the past, since back in the days of widgets and it failed to connect reason 452. Tried another HD DVR, same result. Went back to doing some other things around the house and tried TVApps again, it worked this time, did the network services test and it now passed.

So network services failed and TVApps not working, TVApps working and network services test passes. So there's got to be something that's going on between the two items IMHO.


----------



## dennisj00

We've had a couple of CEs that doing ANYTHING on the network either cut them off or turned them on. . . . so who knows? I've sent a report ( or tried) and you have to test the net before the report will go. However, VOD, media share and TVApps still work. . . Go figure.

But there have been SEVERAL posts by MODS that Network services has nothing to do with current functionality. Mine have worked most of the time since they were introduced so. . .everything else has too!


----------



## Huskie_2009

n3ntj said:


> I tried that and still no go. I used two sequential numbers and set up a small range (including those two port numbers) in my Netgear router and turned on Port Forwarding. I entered the two port numbers in my IRD's network setup and ran it. Still 301 error and no Apps.
> 
> OK, what else can I try?
> 
> Everything that has been suggested to me, I've tried but still doesn't work.


If Apps still do not show up, try to eliminate your network devices (routers/switches/etc).

Plug the DVR directly into the LAN port of your Cable/DSL modem. If you do not have DHCP running on the modem, assign an IP address to your receiver under the manual settings on the DVR.

Retry the network test after that and then try TV Apps.

If the Apps dock shows, the problem probably lies on whatever was plugged in between the Modem and the DVR. Router? Switch?

I had a Linksys Router block my access to Apps. It was an old model and there was not many options for me to adjust.

Question, Does it 'bonk' when you hit the right arrow?
If it 'bonks', the receiver is not even trying to access Apps via the network. Somewhere in the DVR it is being told to ignore that key (Apps disabled)


----------



## hdtvfan0001

RAD said:


> I've seen this posted a number of times, but why did this occur then?
> 
> Hit right arrow on remote for TVApps and nothing happened. Went to network, advanced, and ran network test which passed, tried network services, which has worked in the past, since back in the days of widgets and it failed to connect reason 452. Tried another HD DVR, same result. Went back to doing some other things around the house and tried TVApps again, it worked this time, did the network services test and it now passed.
> 
> So network services failed and TVApps not working, TVApps working and network services test passes. So there's got to be something that's going on between the two items IMHO.


TVAps works here on the H21-100, HR20-700, and HR21-200 units.

All 3 pass *all *tests, except for the network services (with this CE version). I have seen all the units pass and fail that single test alternatively with various CE releases, while TVApps and its predecessor always worked.

Based on these observations...I see no corellation with Network Services passing any test and any other current application.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> TVAps works here on the H21-100, HR20-700, and HR21-200 units.
> 
> All 3 pass *all *tests, except for the network services (with this CE version). I have seen all the units pass and fail that single test alternatively with various CE releases, while TVApps and its predecessor always worked.
> 
> Based on these observations...I see no corellation with Network Services passing any test and any other current application.


I know exactly what Rad is seeing.
All receivers here have always failed to bring up TVApps if N/S wasn't started/working.
This weekend, I had one receiver that took 3-4 attempts before they came up and I looked at the system info screen. N/S status was 700. This was the FIRST time I ever had TVApps start without having either the [old] 5000 status or [new] 1000 status, which is when N/S has started.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> I know exactly what Rad is seeing.
> All receivers here have always failed to bring up TVApps if N/S wasn't started/working.


I see....so you mean that even if it failing means nothing....running the routine is needed to make sure it works.

Strange, I guess in doing all my various CE tests...I do run the routine, and never saw any problem - so that would all make sense....1+1 = 2.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I see....so you mean that even if it failing means nothing....running the routine is needed to make sure it works.
> 
> Strange, I guess in doing all my various CE tests...I do run the routine, and never saw any problem - so that would all make sense....1+1 = 2.


"My take"
I've been with TVApps since the early days of Widgets.
Network services used to have only one port on the screen and I used automatic, which worked fine all the time.
About a year ago, network services changed to using two ports and I couldn't get them to start. I needed to manually set each port and then set up port forwarding of these two by IP in my router. For the past year, no N/S started = no Widgets/TVApps.
Starting N/S [which could be a real PITA] always had TVApps then work, 100%.
This week's CE was the first time this wasn't "100%".
Doug & Stuart have posted [over and over] that N/S isn't used/does nothing currently.
I think routers are what is in play here. TVApps "seem to use" one of the ports of N/S. If your router handles UPnP "correctly", then N/S is meaningless. If your router doesn't [mine is 5 years old and the firmware is that old too], then forcing N/S to start has the router open the port needed for TVApps.

This is about the only way for both the Mods to be correct [which I'm sure they are] and what I've been seeing for the past year.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> Doug & Stuart have posted [over and over] that N/S isn't used/does nothing currently.
> I think routers are what is in play here. TVApps "seem to use" one of the ports of N/S. If your router handles UPnP "correctly", then N/S is meaningless. If your router doesn't [mine is 5 years old and the firmware is that old too], then forcing N/S to start has the router open the port needed for TVApps.


As is often the case....your theory makes alot of sense, and would explain things.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As is often the case....your theory makes alot of sense, and would explain things.


 I may not know squat, but I read fingerprints quite well. :lol:


----------



## JimMariner

My TV APPs work perfect, I had to adjust port forwarding in my router and set my HR20-700 to a fixed IP and Manual Config on the Ports Used in Netwok Services.


----------



## Tom Servo

Mine sure don't. A few days back the receiver went crazy so I had to break down and reset it. So after it was back up I played with the TV Apps again. The first two apps worked fine then when I tried to use the Flickr app it wouldn't load. Now nothing else loads beyond the main menu screen.


----------



## itzme

veryoldschool said:


> "My take"
> I've been with TVApps since the early days of Widgets.
> Network services used to have only one port on the screen and I used automatic, which worked fine all the time.
> About a year ago, network services changed to using two ports and I couldn't get them to start. I needed to manually set each port and then set up port forwarding of these two by IP in my router. For the past year, no N/S started = no Widgets/TVApps.
> Starting N/S [which could be a real PITA] always had TVApps then work, 100%.
> This week's CE was the first time this wasn't "100%".
> Doug & Stuart have posted [over and over] that N/S isn't used/does nothing currently.
> I think routers are what is in play here. TVApps "seem to use" one of the ports of N/S. If your router handles UPnP "correctly", then N/S is meaningless. If your router doesn't [mine is 5 years old and the firmware is that old too], then forcing N/S to start has the router open the port needed for TVApps.
> 
> This is about the only way for both the Mods to be correct [which I'm sure they are] and what I've been seeing for the past year.


As I've posted many times, my Apps are very sporadic. They work a few days or weeks and then stop, and trust me I've tried every idea. Your theory sounds good to me, since NS are usually passing to some degree when Apps are working.

I'm not very knowledgeable with networking, but dennisj00 has been helping me and thinks my problem is with double NATing (Network Address Translation) with my Westell DSL Modem and my Belin Router.

Here's my questions: I see others having similar problems with Apps, and it could be for similar reasons, does DTV know about such an issue? Is there any chance they might change to a more reliable method to transmit Apps?


----------



## veryoldschool

itzme said:


> As I've posted many times, my Apps are very sporadic. They work a few days or weeks and then stop, and trust me I've tried every idea. Your theory sounds good to me, since NS are usually passing to some degree when Apps are working.
> 
> I'm not very knowledgeable with networking, but dennisj00 has been helping me and thinks my problem is with double NATing (Network Address Translation) with my Westell DSL Modem and my Belin Router.
> 
> Here's my questions: I see others having similar problems with Apps, and it could be for similar reasons, does DTV know about such an issue? Is there any chance they might change to a more reliable method to transmit Apps?


I kind of doubt DirecTV will change TVApps.
Anybody knowledgeable of networking, probably knows more than I do.
I've read posts about users having troubles with their Belkin Router before.
My netgear router will let me reserve IPs by MAC address and setup port forwarding for each. Will your Belkin let you do this?
When I talked to my DSL tech support [after swapping modems], they thought "bridging" my modem might help [with other issues than TVApps]. In this mode, the modem becomes a "dumb modem" and all functions [log ins, etc.] are handled my router. Not sure this will help, but I do find it strange that you can get them to work for a few days and then they stop.
In my case, once I get them working, they stay that way unless I have to reboot the receiver, which may or may not have them still work.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

JimMariner said:


> My TV APPs work perfect, I had to adjust port forwarding in my router and set my HR20-700 to a fixed IP and Manual Config on the Ports Used in Netwok Services.


Ditto here with a D-Link 655 Router.

TVApps working perfectly.


----------



## itzme

veryoldschool said:


> I kind of doubt DirecTV will change TVApps.
> Anybody knowledgeable of networking, probably knows more than I do.
> I've read posts about users having troubles with their Belkin Router before.
> My netgear router will let me reserve IPs by MAC address and setup port forwarding for each. Will your Belkin let you do this?
> When I talked to my DSL tech support [after swapping modems], they thought "bridging" my modem might help [with other issues than TVApps]. In this mode, the modem becomes a "dumb modem" and all functions [log ins, etc.] are handled my router. Not sure this will help, but I do find it strange that you can get them to work for a few days and then they stop.
> In my case, once I get them working, they stay that way unless I have to reboot the receiver, which may or may not have them still work.


My Belkin lets me set manual IPs by putting them outside the dynamic range. The static IPs work fine (pingable) for everything but Apps. I also port forward through Belkins Firewall > Virtual Servers. I don't know if that does anything or not. Other experts (from this board) are recommending that I pursue the Bridging thing, too.


----------



## dd5087

Does anyone have any information on how Directv obtains the top five in each category of the What's Hot app? Are they only tabulating those receivers that are connected to the network or from all receivers? I asked the question in the Directv TV Apps Forum but have received no reply.


----------



## itzme

dd5087 said:


> Does anyone have any information on how Directv obtains the top five in each category of the What's Hot app? Are they only tabulating those receivers that are connected to the network or from all receivers? I asked the question in the Directv TV Apps Forum but have received no reply.


There's been several posts asking that same question. IIRC, no one seems to know. I sometimes wonder if its biased. Your question might open an often-opened can-of-worms discussion on checking the "remain anonymous" box on the DTV website, so I hope we don't get off topic.


----------



## loudo

dd5087 said:


> Does anyone have any information on how Directv obtains the top five in each category of the What's Hot app? Are they only tabulating those receivers that are connected to the network or from all receivers? I asked the question in the Directv TV Apps Forum but have received no reply.


A long time ago, I remember seeing something on the DirecTV web site, under my account, asking if I wanted to participate in that program. But I can't find anything there about it now. It may work only if you are connected to the Internet, it must look at what your box is tuned to at that time, and add it to the database, then show the results on the Hot's Hot screen.


----------



## Huskie_2009

For the programmers out there, DirecTv changed their SDK from Java to PHP.

This should provide an easier path to getting your TV App created.

*Note:* This eliminates the need to have it running on your own computer but you do have to host it online using Option #1. I can't follow the logic of keeping the name Option #2 because of that. I think it would be better off under the Option #1 as a programmer's toolkit.

*Patiently waiting for the ability to make interactive Apps (scrolling using the arror buttons for NOAA Radar, calendar, etc)


----------



## itzme

Someone help understand Doug's firmware app better. For example, right now we know there are some updates in the stream. Last night the app said it "Found 31" today it says "Found 29" Can I glean anything from how many are found?


----------



## mfeinstein

Just noticed that my H21-200 now shows up on the list on the web site, in addition to my 3 DVRs. Will have to try it when I get home!

Update: Worked fine!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

The What's Hot app rocks!


----------



## neoh74

why dont they fix their apps they have first!


----------



## neoh74

ugh!


----------



## loudo

neoh74 said:


> why dont they fix their apps they have first!


What do you see wrong with them? The only thing I see is that the times on the baseball Apps shows the west coast time, and I am on the east coast. All my other ones work great. Love the weather and radar ones. :grin:


----------



## Drew2k

loudo said:


> What do you see wrong with them? The only thing I see is that the times on the baseball Apps shows the west coast time, and I am on the east coast. All my other ones work great. Love the weather and radar ones. :grin:


Actually, the MLB My Team app only shows the wrong time in the app dock bar. When you open the My Team app the times are correct for your local time zone.


----------



## Tom Servo

loudo said:


> What do you see wrong with them? The only thing I see is that the times on the baseball Apps shows the west coast time, and I am on the east coast. All my other ones work great. Love the weather and radar ones. :grin:


The only one that never works for me is the Flickr app.


----------



## p010ne

Tom Servo said:


> The only one that never works for me is the Flickr app.


Flickr fullscreen looks good!


----------



## tsduke

Do we need a specific software level for TVApps to work? I'm getting nothing here.

Edit: I have HR22's with 0312.


----------



## p010ne

tsduke said:


> Do we need a specific software level for TVApps to work? I'm getting nothing here.Edit: I have HR22's with 0312.


After reverting to 312 NR because of video studdering find TvApps work great, especially Flickr!


----------



## tsduke

p010ne said:


> After reverting to 312 NR because of video studdering find TvApps work great, especially Flickr!


Hmmm...I get nothing. I have things setup on the tvapps site, but a push of the right arrow does nothing for me.


----------



## Drew2k

tsduke said:


> Do we need a specific software level for TVApps to work? I'm getting nothing here.
> 
> Edit: I have HR22's with 0312.


You need to have your receiver networked, but that's it. Then hit the right arrow on the remote and wait... Try it on a non-sports channel the first time, as often an interactive feature can interfere with it.


----------



## tsduke

I'm networked. No ports need to be open in a router?


----------



## dvisthe

Love, TV apps, but they need to fix the time on the MLB app.

AND Huskie, is there anyway to change the Twitter app in the dock bar to who you are following?
I have a couple twitter apps in the dock and they all say "Twitter", It gets confusing to which one is which. It would be nice if it said who you were following.


----------



## itzme

There's lots of complaints about the speed of apps at each of these 3 points: 1) lag to "Apps Loading" and then 2) Having all the Apps appear and be able to start using one 3) actual use of apps. So I have some questions for those in the know...


Are there any plans for DTV to speed any of those up? Which ones?
How much of the slowness is really a function of my internet connection (I'm DSL)?
How much of the slowness is a function of the NUMBER of apps in my Dock?

BTW, I love the new My NFL App! But its not very practical for me to use it because of the slowness issues. Thanks!


----------



## itzme

Can I request an AWESOME and SIMPLE idea for an app? Ok, don't laugh until you think about it. It's a "watching-football" app. When you select it, a solid bar appears and covers the bottom 5% or so of the screen. So when you're watching sports on double play or one of many recorded games, you _won't see all the spoiler score updates!_

Optionally-- we could set the opacity, in case others in the room wanna work to see the updates, but you won't accidentally see spoiler scores unless you stare at it.

Optionally-- we could adjust the height of the bar- for different channels who use different size graphics. And adjust the color, so its more appealing.

What does everyone think of this idea? Any volunteers to make it? Personally, I'd PAY for an app like that.


----------



## veryoldschool

What's football?


----------



## itzme

veryoldschool said:


> What's football?


VOS, Some wise men say it's the meaning of life.:gott:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> What's football?


Cummon VOS, they were even playing it back in your childhood days....

...of course they were using flintstone balls....but still.....

TVApps is a nice rollout of the original widgets testing that was done. I think it is still in its infancy, as has alot of potential for additional apps.


----------



## RACJ2

loudo said:


> What do you see wrong with them? The only thing I see is that the times on the baseball Apps shows the west coast time, and I am on the east coast. All my other ones work great. Love the weather and radar ones. :grin:


Same problem with the time showing Pacific time on the NFL App.


----------



## morbid_fun

itzme said:


> Can I request an AWESOME and SIMPLE idea for an app? Ok, don't laugh until you think about it. It's a "watching-football" app. When you select it, a solid bar appears and covers the bottom 5% or so of the screen. So when you're watching sports on double play or one of many recorded games, you _won't see all the spoiler score updates!_
> 
> Optionally-- we could set the opacity, in case others in the room wanna work to see the updates, but you won't accidentally see spoiler scores unless you stare at it.
> 
> Optionally-- we could adjust the height of the bar- for different channels who use different size graphics. And adjust the color, so its more appealing.
> 
> What does everyone think of this idea? Any volunteers to make it? Personally, I'd PAY for an app like that.


I have always got frustrated at seeing these spoilers. I am all for an app like that.


----------



## Huskie_2009

itzme said:


> Can I request an AWESOME and SIMPLE idea for an app? Ok, don't laugh until you think about it. It's a "watching-football" app. When you select it, a solid bar appears and covers the bottom 5% or so of the screen. So when you're watching sports on double play or one of many recorded games, you _won't see all the spoiler score updates!_
> 
> Optionally-- we could set the opacity, in case others in the room wanna work to see the updates, but you won't accidentally see spoiler scores unless you stare at it.
> 
> Optionally-- we could adjust the height of the bar- for different channels who use different size graphics. And adjust the color, so its more appealing.
> 
> What does everyone think of this idea? Any volunteers to make it? Personally, I'd PAY for an app like that.


I can make that one for you. It seems simple enough.

Be aware that the image size that is shown on your screen is fixed at 400width by 300height in pixels as dictated by the TV App guidelines. It won't be able to completely cover the bottom of the screen 

You can check this out using my NOAA Radar app. That image is exactly the full size an App can be.

Also, whenever you change channels, not sure about Doubleplay, the Apps disappear.

So you need an App that has options for the following:
1) height - size in pixels starting from the bottom.
2) opacity - transparent varies.

Is there anything else that is needed for this App?


----------



## itzme

Huskie_2009 said:


> I can make that one for you. It seems simple enough.
> 
> Be aware that the image size that is shown on your screen is fixed at 400width by 300height in pixels as dictated by the TV App guidelines. It won't be able to completely cover the bottom of the screen
> 
> You can check this out using my NOAA Radar app. That image is exactly the full size an App can be.
> 
> Also, whenever you change channels, not sure about Doubleplay, the Apps disappear.
> 
> So you need an App that has options for the following:
> 1) height - size in pixels starting from the bottom.
> 2) opacity - transparent varies.
> 
> Is there anything else that is needed for this App?


The width restriction really is a bummer, but I still think it's better than nothing. The channel change (and tuner change and even 'pause' I noticed) would clear out the app, but unless DTV offers a workaround, I guess we could live with that, too.

Unless other folks have some ideas to improve this app, I can't think of anything else that is needed. Except for a big THANK YOU for 'tackling' this football app idea.


----------



## Huskie_2009

How about the present location from the bottom of the picture?
Would it be low enough to cover that area where the scores are being shown?

Again, the radar is a fullsize App. If the radar covers enough of the bottom, I can get this one to do the same.


----------



## itzme

Huskie_2009 said:


> How about the present location from the bottom of the picture?
> Would it be low enough to cover that area where the scores are being shown?
> 
> Again, the radar is a fullsize App. If the radar covers enough of the bottom, I can get this one to do the same.


Right now I'm using the CNN crawler as a guide. It's similar to the scores crawler. Right now the bottom most border of the radar should be the TOP of the bar that would block scores. If possible, it could start even just a tad bit lower than that. The bottom of the bar should be the bottom of the whole TV screen, if possible. Does that make sense?


----------



## Huskie_2009

It makes sense but is not possible.
We can't position the image at all. It's beyond our control.

The radar app will show you the exact locations and size of a fullsize app. We can make it smaller but can't make it lower.


----------



## itzme

Huskie_2009 said:


> It makes sense but is not possible.
> We can't position the image at all. It's beyond our control.
> 
> The radar app will show you the exact locations and size of a fullsize app. We can make it smaller but can't make it lower.


Uh-oh. The restrictions might be to severe to make this app perform its intended function. In an effort to keep the idea alive, I ask is there any way that the bar could end up where the "Options" menu appears on the radar app? That's about the only way I can think of making this work. Do you have any other ideas to accomplish this?


----------



## itzme

With the lack of replies, I suppose the "Option" option is not an option? Can we ask DTV, "how low can you go"? Oh, well  It doesn't sound like this app is do-able.


----------



## aquavirgo

I had tv apps working for awhile then one day they just stopped no matter how many times i hit the right arrow key nothing comes up any suggestions?? ive rest the reciever and also restarted network services but still nada


----------



## Huskie_2009

itzme said:


> With the lack of replies, I suppose the "Option" option is not an option? Can we ask DTV, "how low can you go"? Oh, well  It doesn't sound like this app is do-able.


You can try to ask them. The non-DirecTv App developers have no control over where we can have our App. We can only play with the App size and transparency to make it seem like we do.

Unfortunately, the current location area is dictated by them and the radar App is one of the Apps that show you where they are placed.


----------



## Movieman

Would it be legal for someone to make a tvapp for Netflix?


----------



## itzme

Huskie_2009 said:


> Y*ou can try to ask them.* The non-DirecTv App developers have no control over where we can have our App. We can only play with the App size and transparency to make it seem like we do.
> 
> Unfortunately, the current location area is dictated by them and the radar App is one of the Apps that show you where they are placed.


Do you have any contact info for "them?" Do you have an 'in' with "them?" It can hurt to ask.


----------



## p010ne

F.Y.I.: The first screen shows no radar data but does not have the red announcement! Subsequent displays show the red but when the radar comes back online the first one with radar shows the data with the red announcement! 
Thought Huskie would want to know?


----------



## Jestr40

RACJ2 said:


> Same problem with the time showing Pacific time on the NFL App.


Same problem here in GA. However, the "digital time" app shows the correct time for my timezone. I would love to see this glitch fixed.


----------



## RACJ2

Jestr40 said:


> Same problem here in GA. However, the "digital time" app shows the correct time for my timezone. I would love to see this glitch fixed.


I found that on the TV App website [Link], there is a choice to report issues. I submitted the Pacific time issue to them, but maybe if enough users send a request they will fix it. If someone hasn't ever logged on, you simply use your D* user and password. Then you select "My TV Apps" and hover over the NFL App and then select "Report a problem".


----------



## mfeinstein

I have not been able to get the NFL Team app to work. I set mine to Patriots. The app appears in the dock with the title, but the graphic is blank. When I click on it, it says Loading for a long time, and then nothing happens. Other apps, including the MLB team app, Scoreguide, Twitter, the various weather apps, all work fine on multiple DVRs and H21 receivers. The NFL team app has never worked on any of them.


----------



## RACJ2

My NFL App works, but is sometimes slow to load. It opens up to a Game Schedule, with options for standings and leaders.


----------



## loudo

mfeinstein said:


> I have not been able to get the NFL Team app to work. I set mine to Patriots. The app appears in the dock with the title, but the graphic is blank. When I click on it, it says Loading for a long time, and then nothing happens. Other apps, including the MLB team app, Scoreguide, Twitter, the various weather apps, all work fine on multiple DVRs and H21 receivers. The NFL team app has never worked on any of them.


Pats work fine on my TV Apps. NFL App is a nice addition to the Apps family.


----------



## bb37

RACJ2 said:


> I found that on the TV App website [Link], there is a choice to report issues.


Thanks for the tip. I just reported the time zone problem with the NFL app and with the NCAA Football app.


----------



## imtired1959

I do have port forwarding enabled on my router, I am successfully connected to the internet and network services is congratulating me.

The active channel (that used to work before apps were rolled out) no longer populates the fields. 
The red button sports ticker no longer shows up (also used to work before apps were rolled out).

No amount of red button resets, or reconfiguring ports from manual to auto, or enable or disable upnp will allow apps to work.

My receiver is an HR21-700.


----------



## mfeinstein

loudo said:


> Pats work fine on my TV Apps. NFL App is a nice addition to the Apps family.


I was able to get it to work. The problem was configuring the app from the web site. When I added it from the App Store and configured it on the DVR (selecting Patriots), it worked fine. I could then use the web site and copy it onto my other DVRs and receivers. Nice app!

This is the first time I have had a problem configuring an app from the web site. Up until now, I hadn't used the App Store very much at all.


----------



## loudo

mfeinstein said:


> I was able to get it to work. The problem was configuring the app from the web site. When I added it from the App Store and configured it on the DVR (selecting Patriots), it worked fine. I could then use the web site and copy it onto my other DVRs and receivers. Nice app!
> 
> This is the first time I have had a problem configuring an app from the web site. Up until now, I hadn't used the App Store very much at all.


I had configured mine from the web site. I always do it that way as it is quicker, than through the HR20-700.


----------



## ccsoftball7

RACJ2 said:


> Same problem with the time showing Pacific time on the NFL App.


Has there been a fix for this yet? I still have the wrong time on NFL/NCAA/MLB apps.


----------



## goober22

So what does one have to do to get these to even come up?

I cannot get them to even display on any of my HR20s. Push right arrpw, push & hold right arrow, push right arrow repeatedly - nothing works.

I can connect to the internet (all units pass network test), can download DoD content just fine, double-play works - but no TV Apps. I'm running 0x34c and using static IPs but internet connectivity seems fine. Any Ideas?


----------



## 4wheels

itzme said:


> Can I request an AWESOME and SIMPLE idea for an app? Ok, don't laugh until you think about it. It's a "watching-football" app. When you select it, a solid bar appears and covers the bottom 5% or so of the screen. So when you're watching sports on double play or one of many recorded games, you _won't see all the spoiler score updates!_
> 
> Optionally-- we could set the opacity, in case others in the room wanna work to see the updates, but you won't accidentally see spoiler scores unless you stare at it.
> 
> Optionally-- we could adjust the height of the bar- for different channels who use different size graphics. And adjust the color, so its more appealing.
> 
> What does everyone think of this idea? Any volunteers to make it? Personally, I'd PAY for an app like that.


If I could have one improvement to my DVRs, this would be it. I'd pay for this app too if I could. I'd love to be able to record more football to watch later, especially since so many of the games are going on at the same time, but it's too easy to know the score with all those updates constantly on the screen. Too bad the developers don't have more control over app placement.

Someone mentioned before about how the options screen for some of the apps almost cover the score updates at the bottom of the screen. I noticed that 'Apps Store' and 'What's Hot!' also cover it. I guess the code for these are owned by D* and not released? I don't understand what it would hurt for them to release the code and let developers use it to make more apps. It's not like it's some big proprietary thing that they're going to make tons of money on.

On this same topic, there are so many other things that we can *almost* do to accomplish the same thing. If we could have longer names for favorites lists, or be able to change the color scheme of the mini guide, or be able to change the vertical placement of the screen (and that one's even in the manual) we could hide the score updates.

I understand that the software is complicated, but it's just sad how many things we *could* do if D* would just make minor improvements here and there...


----------



## bonscott87

Please add an "My NHL Team" app. Loving the My NFL Team app, this is finally something useful for me in the apps.


----------



## stwatkins

Hey all,

Does anyone know where to find an expanded SDK to develop these apps other than the horoscope/digital clock example?

One that is more robust and allows for functionality like the NFL app with more user interaction and options?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## tvjay

ccsoftball7 said:


> Has there been a fix for this yet? I still have the wrong time on NFL/NCAA/MLB apps.


I am glad I am not the only one seeing this problem. All three of my teams (BGSU, OSU, Detroit Lions) show the wrong time for me (-3 hours).


----------



## Huskie_2009

stwatkins said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know where to find an expanded SDK to develop these apps other than the horoscope/digital clock example?
> 
> One that is more robust and allows for functionality like the NFL app with more user interaction and options?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


:nono2: You and me both.


----------



## RACJ2

ccsoftball7 said:


> Has there been a fix for this yet? I still have the wrong time on NFL/NCAA/MLB apps.


I haven't heard of a fix, but hoping that if enough users report it, they might fix it.



RACJ2 said:


> I found that on the TV App website [Link], there is a choice to report issues. I submitted the Pacific time issue to them, but maybe if enough users send a request they will fix it. If someone hasn't ever logged on, you simply use your D* user and password. Then you select "My TV Apps" and hover over the NFL App and then select "Report a problem".


----------



## goober22

goober22 said:


> So what does one have to do to get these to even come up?
> 
> I cannot get them to even display on any of my HR20s. Push right arrpw, push & hold right arrow, push right arrow repeatedly - nothing works.
> 
> I can connect to the internet (all units pass network test), can download DoD content just fine, double-play works - but no TV Apps. I'm running 0x34c and using static IPs but internet connectivity seems fine. Any Ideas?


So after reading this thread, it seems some people can get them, some can't and no one, including D*, seems to care about the ones that can't.

I have seem many posts with the exact same issue I have - internet works fine, full download functions (DoD) but these "apps" never come up.

This does NOT need to be a public option as it obviously DOES NOT WORK ANYWHERE NEAR 100%!!! Yet D* is promoting it in their latest Access Mag and insert! But they don't reply to email support nor offer ANY options on phone support!!!!


----------



## tvjay

RACJ2 said:


> I found that on the TV App website [Link], there is a choice to report issues. I submitted the Pacific time issue to them, but maybe if enough users send a request they will fix it. If someone hasn't ever logged on, you simply use your D* user and password. Then you select "My TV Apps" and hover over the NFL App and then select "Report a problem".


I reported the problem. Lets hope that they fix it, I could really see myself using these if they work.


----------



## Huskie_2009

goober22 said:


> So after reading this thread, it seems some people can get them, some can't and no one, including D*, seems to care about the ones that can't.
> 
> I have seem many posts with the exact same issue I have - internet works fine, full download functions (DoD) but these "apps" never come up.
> 
> This does NOT need to be a public option as it obviously DOES NOT WORK ANYWHERE NEAR 100%!!! Yet D* is promoting it in their latest Access Mag and insert! But they don't reply to email support nor offer ANY options on phone support!!!!


Goober22,

I too was not able to get TV Apps (Widgets) working originally and, just like you, everything else was working fine.

It turned out that my Linksys router, which was an old brand, just did not let the Apps work. I have no idea why and tried everything within my router's settings to get it to work, including Network Services (which some say has nothing to do with Apps).

I found this out be doing a simple test, *plug the DVR directly into your cable/dsl modem and assign an IP address to your DVR if need be. Also, make sure you are not on a channel that has some type of interactive content.
*
After doing this, Apps worked fine so there was something within the router that prevented Apps from functioning.

I got tired of trying to get this to work with that router that I just swapped it out for a different brand Linksys. That router worked also. I have since changed my router again but outed for a Belkin Wireless N which has been working flawlessly since.

Try this and see if your Apps work.


----------



## goober22

Huskie_2009 said:


> Goober22,
> 
> I too was not able to get TV Apps (Widgets) working originally and, just like you, everything else was working fine.
> 
> It turned out that my Linksys router, which was an old brand, just did not let the Apps work. I have no idea why and tried everything within my router's settings to get it to work, including Network Services (which some say has nothing to do with Apps).
> 
> I found this out be doing a simple test, *plug the DVR directly into your cable/dsl modem and assign an IP address to your DVR if need be. Also, make sure you are not on a channel that has some type of interactive content.
> *
> After doing this, Apps worked fine so there was something within the router that prevented Apps from functioning.
> 
> I got tired of trying to get this to work with that router that I just swapped it out for a different brand Linksys. That router worked also. I have since changed my router again but outed for a Belkin Wireless N which has been working flawlessly since.
> 
> Try this and see if your Apps work.


Well Huskie,

After reading your post I decided to give it a try. I had an older router (5yrs) setup and had a 2nd newer router (2yr) setup as a switch. It was on sale cheaper than a switch - so why not! Anyway both are wired Linksys.

I swapped their setups and it still did not work, but I tried a STB reset and bingo! Working Apps. Hmmmmm. Also I thought I'd try the Network Services again. I forwarded ports in the original router but it did not work but when I tried forwarding them in the newer one, bingo again! Network Services now connect.

Thanks for the suggestion. I guess it's lucky I had a spare because I would not have went out and bought one just for that.


----------



## tsduke

I have a new router D-Link DIR-655 and I can't get TvApps or network services going. I've tried manual, but still a no go.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let's reboot this thread, so that people who are new to TVApps can start fresh.

Please continue discussion here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165981


----------

